# The DP *Waste Your Time* Driveler..........



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Come on in!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 7, 2011)

Chickenoke:


----------



## JD (Jan 7, 2011)

Everybody's in the winter thread....could get lonely in here tonight Keebs....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come on in!!



This may be the best titled Driveler yet.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

JD said:


> Everybody's in the winter thread....could get lonely in here tonight Keebs....



NAH DDD isn't doing an update til 11:00


----------



## Bubbette (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You know we got your back on this, Bubbette!!
> 
> 
> you so cute when you do that!
> You don't think he'll use his mod powers to change it?!?!



I preciate it Keebs. He really is, isn't he?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come on in!!





JD said:


> Everybody's in the winter thread....could get lonely in here tonight Keebs....



We need the alone time.


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

JD said:


> Everybody's in the winter thread....could get lonely in here tonight Keebs....


Naaahh, I wander over there too, donchaknow!



Crooked Stick said:


> This may be the best titled Driveler yet.


  I did "edit it" a bit from the original suggestion.....



Bubbette said:


> I preciate it Keebs. He really is, isn't he?


Yeah he is!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> We need the alone time.


  .............. you done had it with Buck, so I'm what? seconds???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Chickenoke:


WHAT??????????????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


>


now ya come sneaking in.................


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 7, 2011)

What the heck ... I gotta few minutes to waste before DDD comes back with another update.  Might as well spend it here as anywhere!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> now ya come sneaking in.................



Who me?  I've been here and left my mark already...you just ain't seen it yet...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> What the heck ... I gotta few minutes to waste before DDD comes back with another update.  Might as well spend it here as anywhere!!


 yeah, come'on, waste it with us!!  Actually, no energy needed either!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


>


Got some more!


Keebs said:


> Naaahh, I wander over there too, donchaknow!
> 
> 
> I did "edit it" a bit from the original suggestion.....
> ...




I was sidetracking him so he did not banned anyone.


OutFishHim said:


> Chickenoke:





Keebs said:


> WHAT??????????????



It the Coors effecting the keyboard


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2011)

aw crap...figured out its lead shot...looks like im duck hunting with a single shot 20ga...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT??????????????



Dang it! Stupid smart phone!  

You know what!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

You're killin me Bob!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> Who me?  I've been here and left my mark already...you just ain't seen it yet...


 oh no, not you tooooo?????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone need a fresh beer?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> You're killin me Bob!!



   Hi Glen!


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone need a fresh beer?



sure.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Anyone need a fresh beer?



I take a couple






















































CAprisuns


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Glen!



Why'd ya do that?  I was


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got some more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



slip said:


> aw crap...figured out its lead shot...looks like im duck hunting with a single shot 20ga...


Oh well, at least you're going, right??



OutFishHim said:


> Dang it! Stupid smart phone!
> 
> You know what!


I know, I know, but I didn't wanna take any chances of getting "marked"!  



Buck said:


> You're killin me Bob!!


  he beat you to it, didn't he??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> Why'd ya do that?  I was



Sawree...I was  ing too, then I caught up to the thread.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It the Coors effecting the keyboard



Quit stawking me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

slip said:


> sure.


Thanks, I'll take that!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Quit stawking me!!!


You got everything ready for the storm, sista???


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sawree...I was  ing too, then I caught up to the thread.



That's alright...I'll fix it...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Quit stawking me!!!



Quack ask me to get his ckeeken mask out of your yard.   


I done now


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh well, at least you're going, right??
> 
> 
> I know, I know, but I didn't wanna take any chances of getting "marked"!
> ...



gunna make it work one way or another.


----------



## slip (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, I'll take that!



wanted to see if anyone would catch that....knew i could count on you.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, if any of y'all know of anyone looking for a job tell them to PM me.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> That's alright...I'll fix it...


 Alright you 3, whichever one did it, better make DANG sure nuttin happens to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Alright you 3, whichever one did it, better make DANG sure nuttin happens to me!!!!!!!!!!



Ever play the nut shell game?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

slip said:


> wanted to see if anyone would catch that....knew i could count on you.


You know I always have an eye out for you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ever play the nut shell game?


yes, and I suck at it!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ever play the nut shell game?



Don't believe I'da asked that one...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> Don't believe I'da asked that one...



and once AGAIN.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Crooked Stick said:


> and once AGAIN.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to see the OP fixed the spelling in the title of this thread...............Or was it Someone else that fixed it??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2011)

idjits.......
Why'd the title get chopped? playing wif lead was fun, but then my feet got cold. That when is whipping right now here and temps are dropping fast.
I got a feeling that the hot apple cider sellers at Chehaw are gonna get rich tomorrow. I think Bugsy and i bought enough to pay for their trip last year.


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to see the OP fixed the spelling in the title of this thread...............Or was it Someone else that fixed it??



Bob did it..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Yall!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know, I know, but I didn't wanna take any chances of getting "marked"!


He already spanked me and left a permanent mark  Didn't hurt too bad.... 



Keebs said:


> You got everything ready for the storm, sista???



No, not completely.  But almost.  I'm off Sunday, so at least I don't have to pack the truck! 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack ask me to get his ckeeken mask out of your yard.
> 
> 
> I done now



It was a rabbit head!!!  


Crooked Stick said:


> Hey, if any of y'all know of anyone looking for a job tell them to PM me.



What kind of job?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

Buck said:


> Bob did it..



SURE.  BLAME ME!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> SURE.  BLAME ME!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to see the OP fixed the spelling in the title of this thread...............Or was it Someone else that fixed it??


I promise, it weren't me, I DID *THINK* about it, but I didn't *DO* it, k?



BIGABOW said:


> don't beleive I'da answered that one
> 
> 3 minutes til a weather update!


EVERYONE'S a critic tonight! 



Buck said:


> Bob did it..


Aaahhhaaaa........... ty!



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!!


HI!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> It was a rabbit head!!!
> 
> :


Do not tell Quack He will still try to wear it.  

I guess no soup.


boneboy96 said:


> SURE.  BLAME ME!





Buck said:


>



I know it was not me this time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> SURE.  BLAME ME!


Works for me!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> He already spanked me and left a permanent mark  Didn't hurt too bad....
> 
> 
> 
> No, not completely.  But almost.  I'm off Sunday, so at least I don't have to pack the truck!


yeah, but remember, I'm the wuss of the bunch!
Don't forget to make your beer run tomorrow & to get extra!!



boneboy96 said:


> SURE.  BLAME ME!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not tell Quack He will still try to where it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...THIS time!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I promise, it weren't me, I DID *THINK* about it, but I didn't *DO* it, k?
> 
> 
> :


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

It could all be worse! You could be in the WW thread calling DDD out. Dude went from Nostradamus to Socrates in three posts!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> It could all be worse! You could be in the WW thread calling DDD out. Dude went from Nostradamus to Socrates in three posts!



      DDD knows his stuff...that's all I know!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> DDD knows his stuff...that's all I know!



you better know it! Oh who am I kidding you are a MOD, you know everything!






Just kidding! BB

And I was not talking about DDD being Socrates. I was referring to the guy who seems to think he knows more than DDD


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> It could all be worse! You could be in the WW thread calling DDD out. Dude went from Nostradamus to Socrates in three posts!


I've been seeing that too!



boneboy96 said:


> DDD knows his stuff...that's all I know!


 Ya got that right!



Crooked Stick said:


> you better know it! Oh who am I kidding you are a MOD, you know everything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah...THIS time!



Once out of a hundred.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 7, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> It could all be worse! You could be in the WW thread calling DDD out. Dude went from Nostradamus to Stev's son in three posts!



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 7, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Fixed it for ya!


  

 Later Wasters!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Later Wasters!!



Nite keebs,  that weather threads is making me sleepy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 7, 2011)

right behind ya keebs.   Niters all!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> right behind ya keebs.   Niters all!



Night Bone boy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Later Wasters!!





boneboy96 said:


> right behind ya keebs.   Niters all!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Bone boy


Lightweights!!

Good night!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lightweights!!
> 
> Good night!!



I opened a new Mt Dew.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lightweights!!
> 
> Good night!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I opened a new Mt Dew.



Thank goodness ... it's gonna be a while before the next model run.  Thought I was gonna be in here all alone.


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2011)

a moth lands smack on top of Koda's nose while he is sleeping on my bed....i thought he was gunna have a heart attack


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

Y'all ready for the big winter storm down there?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Y'all ready for the big winter storm down there?


Regretfully, and a couple hundred bucks later yes!!


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Regretfully, and a couple hundred bucks later yes!!



What did you do?  Buy all the bread and milk in Walmart?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

It is a night cruise.   A real waste of time and energy, as the driveling is lacking interest.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, winter weather iza coming. Sssssssooooo, bring it on. Have wood, meat, coffee,[working man kind] beans, bullets, and MORE. So let'er snow Jack!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Sir Duke. Did you get my envelope yet? What ya think? Can you do it? Bet you can man.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

243Savage said:


> What did you do?  Buy all the bread and milk in Walmart?


Nope!!.....I don't like Milk Sammiches!!

Bought a new lantern..........Didn't think the "one" I have would be enough

Bought propane cylinders , and a power inverter to plug up the laptop to the car!!

We are looking at going dark here for several days!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 8, 2011)

Got groceries, propane, lanterns, etc. etc.
Oh yeah...and I made a big batch if Nicodemus' deer chili. 
BRING IT ON.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope!!.....I don't like Milk Sammiches!!
> 
> Bought a new lantern..........Didn't think the "one" I have would be enough
> 
> ...



What y'all don't eat milk sammiches in Waco?????? I got a cousin that works for EMC down there. I bet he is just thrilled! THis is more reason why I am moving SOUTH!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

anybody going  fishing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anybody going  fishing?



Morning, Gobble!
Nope, not fishing today. In fact, i'm gonna be stuck here with the floor guys. Bubbette took Allie to Warner Robins for winter guard practice so i have to be here for the floor guys. Guess, i'll just tie a few dozen jigs and go to Chehaw tomorrow.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2011)

Morning Folkssure is too nice of a day to be stuck here at work.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

just got back from Wal-Mart and they had one lane open!!!!!! Needless to say it was a long line!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> just got back from Wal-Mart and they had one lane open!!!!!! Needless to say it was a long line!



Were the blue vests shopping in preparation for the storm?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> just got back from Wal-Mart and they had one lane open!!!!!! Needless to say it was a long line!



seems to be a common theme these days. Can't remember the last time i saw more than 6 cashiers even at Christmas time.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anybody going  fishing?



YES......We caught 1 little bluegill,he froze by the time we got him over the wall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

Mornin' folks...


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' folks...



What up Jeff


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks RuttinBuck..i had forgot about the power inverter... gonna tell my family when the power goes out..if ya need me i'll be in the car with my laptop...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff



Danggggg....where ya been???? I gotsta run bud, you need to step in more often. Say Hi to Karen for me.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> just got back from Wal-Mart and they had one lane open!!!!!! Needless to say it was a long line!


That is when you go from register to register, and start flipping on the CSM lights 



rhbama3 said:


> seems to be a common theme these days. Can't remember the last time i saw more than 6 cashiers even at Christmas time.


You remember the good old days, back when Sam was alive? They had the signs that said "We'll gladly open another register if there are more than two shoppers in line"?

He wasn't even in the ground before they pulled those signs, and the "Made in America" products.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Danggggg....where ya been???? I gotsta run bud, you need to step in more often. Say Hi to Karen for me.



Took a little vacation. Now it looks likes it all work for the next 3 or 4 weeks strait.. Ill tell he hey for ya.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> seems to be a common theme these days. Can't remember the last time i saw more than 6 cashiers even at Christmas time.



and the one that checked me out acted like  I had offended her for shopping there.


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2011)

duck hunt pretty much sucked...we were not prepared at all, since we're really new to this....we go sit in the spot we planned, its not even light enough to see around yet and on both sides of us BAM BAM BAM BAM ... and then you hear the pellets raining down on us. uh oh, we so move...and its cat and mouse, no boat or waders make it really hard. i got 3 shots but they were just to far for the ol single shot 20ga never seen so many ducks in my life, but they were just way to far...

2 - 20 acre ponds....3 hunters...some how at first light we all ended up within 50 yards of each other. after we went to the other pond it sounded like WW3 at the last one...dunno how they didnt shoot each other?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2011)

slip said:


> duck hunt pretty much sucked...we were not prepared at all, since we're really new to this....we go sit in the spot we planned, its not even light enough to see around yet and on both sides of us BAM BAM BAM BAM ... and then you hear the pellets raining down on us. uh oh, we so move...and its cat and mouse, no boat or waders make it really hard. i got 3 shots but they were just to far for the ol single shot 20ga never seen so many ducks in my life, but they were just way to far...
> 
> 2 - 20 acre ponds....3 hunters...some how at first light we all ended up within 50 yards of each other. after we went to the other pond it sounded like WW3 at the last one...dunno how they didnt shoot each other?



What up HomieStill sounds like you had a good time. Maybe next time you need to get out there with that ol flashlight before they fly


----------



## slip (Jan 8, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up HomieStill sounds like you had a good time. Maybe next time you need to get out there with that ol flashlight before they fly



yeah it was pretty fun to watch the ducks, im learning how to ID in the sky.....there was a few buzzards flying around, i thought about getting one and walking up to the GW.. "this is the weirdest duck i've ever seen!" 


how you and yours been?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 8, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah it was pretty fun to watch the ducks, im learning how to ID in the sky.....there was a few buzzards flying around, i thought about getting one and walking up to the GW.. "this is the weirdest duck i've ever seen!"
> 
> 
> how you and yours been?






Been doing real good and you.. Hate we missed ya at Chehaw yesterday. Fixin to clock out and pick little man up and head that way. He has a few points he made that he is wanting to show Mr. Nick.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh well, still no deer for me, Slip, plenty of birds & squirrels to watch though!!
Afternoon ya wasters!!  Oh and I noticed we must be being "monitored" because it was reported on how few a posts we've had - - posted in the Weather Thread!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish I was waisting away.   But it is a slow process.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I wish I was waisting away.   But it is a slow process.


yeah, yeah, yeah, you saw it too, huh??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got back from the last run to the store to get the dog food, which I probably could have done without but better safe than sorry.  

Every one else ready to be home for the next 36?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Hunkered down and ready!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 8, 2011)

Ready to go!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got back from the last run to the store to get the dog food, which I probably could have done without but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Every one else ready to be home for the next 36?



Well, I'm "barely" at the ice line, I've seen it waver a little further & a little closer to me, so I don't know what I'll be getting, but being in the sticks, I'm pretty much always prepared for power outages, got hurricane lamps, candles galore, fish cooker, propane, power converter, bottled water, horse feed, dog & cat food, goat food, coke & Wiser's.......... yep, I'm 'bout as ready as they come!

Oh & ya'll........ Theraflu is the *Bomb* I'm feeling soooooo much better today........... I went hunting late this morning, so you KNOW I'm feeling better!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hunkered down and ready!


Hey Dave?  You could move more towards me, I don't have Yankee's around me......................... just folks from Miami that come off & on through the year!!  Cubans at that! But I have to honestly say, they are great folks!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Dave?  You could move more towards me, I don't have Yankee's around me......................... just folks from Miami that come off & on through the year!!  Cubans at that! But I have to honestly say, they are great folks!!



I lived in the Florida Keys for a while - I really liked the Cubans I got to know there.I was there at the dock when the Marielitos got off th' boat - now _that_ was a rough-lookin' buncha folks!

PS: I stripped things down to make my computer go faster [poked a hole in the muffler,dropped a few mothballs in th' gas tank,etc],so now I can't do smilies or multiquotes anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I lived in the Florida Keys for a while - I really liked the Cubans I got to know there.I was there at the dock when the Marielitos got off th' boat - now _that_ was a rough-lookin' buncha folks!
> 
> PS: I stripped things down to make my computer go faster [poked a hole in the muffler,dropped a few mothballs in th' gas tank,etc],so now I can't do smilies or multiquotes anymore.


When they come, they COOK and don't take "No, thankyou" for an answer!!  The granma fries me plantains every trip!!
Don't worry, I "see" the smiley's you intend.......... just glad you're back in here with us!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Come on in!!


  I like the title of this thread. It kind of sums up my feeling about most of what goes on in the Spiritual Discussion Forum..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the title of this thread. It kind of sums up my feeling about most of what goes on in the Spiritual Discussion Forum..


 It's kinda like that old "Shake & Bake" commercial......... "I had help"!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, I'm "barely" at the ice line, I've seen it waver a little further & a little closer to me, so I don't know what I'll be getting, but being in the sticks, I'm pretty much always prepared for power outages, got hurricane lamps, candles galore, fish cooker, propane, power converter, bottled water, horse feed, dog & cat food, goat food, coke & Wiser's.......... yep, I'm 'bout as ready as they come!
> 
> Oh & ya'll........ Theraflu is the *Bomb* I'm feeling soooooo much better today........... I went hunting late this morning, so you KNOW I'm feeling better!!!!



Dang I wanted a road trip


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Insert laffin' smilie here.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When they come, they COOK and don't take "No, thankyou" for an answer!!  The granma fries me plantains every trip!!
> Don't worry, I "see" the smiley's you intend.......... just glad you're back in here with us!!


Whoo-eee! I _love_ Cuban food - them folks _knows_ they can cook up a mess o' groceries.

Let's open up a Cuban/Cracker restaurant!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Dang I wanted a road trip






crackerdave said:


> Insert laffin' smilie here.






crackerdave said:


> Whoo-eee! I _love_ Cuban food - them folks _knows_ they can cook up a mess o' groceries.
> 
> Let's open up a Cuban/Cracker restaurant!


 They might go for that, they'll be up next weekend, I'll ask'm!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's kinda like that old "Shake & Bake" commercial......... "I had help"!


 
I heard. Good on ya' mate..


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They might go for that, they'll be up next weekend, I'll ask'm!



Glad you feeling better...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I have bread rising.   White (buttermilk) instead of the normal whole wheat just because it is going to snow and that is what is called for. . . white bread.

Thinking today and wondered if people in GA buy white bread and milk because of the color when snow is predicted?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I have bread rising. White (buttermilk) instead of the normal whole wheat just because it is going to snow and that is what is called for. . . white bread.
> 
> Thinking today and wondered if people in GA buy white bread and milk because of the color when snow is predicted?


 
No, it's because we are all Bible thumping, Gun totin', redneck racist....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it's because we are all Bible thumping, Gun totin', redneck racist....



Then shouldn't we also buy some tomato juice too?  

Must have bloody mary's in the AM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then shouldn't we also buy some tomato juice too?
> 
> Must have bloody mary's in the AM.


 
That's what they'll be drinking down in Little Five Points. True rednecks drink beer for breakfast..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's what they'll be drinking down in Little Five Points. True rednecks drink beer for breakfast..



I am assuming you don't put a slice of lime in that beer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the title of this thread. It kind of sums up my feeling about most of what goes on in the Spiritual Discussion Forum..





Keebs said:


> It's kinda like that old "Shake & Bake" commercial......... "I had help"!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am assuming you don't put a slice of lime in that beer.


 
Real beer doesn't need limes. That being said, there is one in particular that I am fond of with a slice of orange in it..


----------



## magoo (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Real beer doesn't need limes. That being said, there is one in particular that I am fond of with a slice of orange in it..



Never heard of a slice of orange in a beer. What kind would that go with? Beer,  mean.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

magoo said:


> Never heard of a slice of orange in a beer. What kind would that go with? Beer,  mean.



that would be your fruity beer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

magoo said:


> Never heard of a slice of orange in a beer. What kind would that go with? Beer, mean.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that would be your fruity beer.



Much in favor with fruity beer drinkers!

Here's where I'll ride out the storm:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Much in favor with fruity beer drinkers!
> 
> Here's where I'll ride out the storm:



What storm?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What storm?


 
It's not important. Every grocery store is empty and HD, Lowes and TSC are out of kerosene and heaters also. You'll be fine, you're from Nebraska...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not important. Every grocery store is empty and HD, Lowes and TSC are out of kerosene and heaters also. You'll be fine, you're from Nebraska...



I have my electric blanket and could someone loan me a snuggie?

The one thing that I have not seen is every gas station, supermarket, HD, hardware store, etc.  selling tube sand to put in the trunk.   Do believe that I might have to load the pu with wood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have my electric blanket and could someone loan me a snuggie?
> 
> The one thing that I have not seen is every gas station, supermarket, HD, hardware store, etc. selling tube sand to put in the trunk. Do believe that I might have to load the pu with wood.


 
Tube sand????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tube sand????



Best described as a tube of plastic filled with about 40lb of sand and used as weight for traction in the winter.  I tended to put four or five across the rear axle of the truck.  Most folks in the upper plains states use them.  Or something else filled with sand during the winter.  Some made them out of old inner tubes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Best described as a tube of plastic filled with about 40lb of sand and used as weight for traction in the winter.  I tended to put four or five across the rear axle of the truck.  Most folks in the upper plains states use them.  Or something else filled with sand during the winter.  Some made them out of old inner tubes.



yeah...nobody sells them around here that I could find....got 200 lbs for the back of my 4 wheel drive rental, for this road trip I'm going on.

STOOPID Saints


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Best described as a tube of plastic filled with about 40lb of sand and used as weight for traction in the winter. I tended to put four or five across the rear axle of the truck. Most folks in the upper plains states use them. Or something else filled with sand during the winter. Some made them out of old inner tubes.


 
Good for snow, Ice? not so much. Nothing works in it.



Jeff C. said:


> yeah...nobody sells them around here that I could find....got 200 lbs for the back of my 4 wheel drive rental, for this road trip I'm going on.
> 
> STOOPID Saints


 
Go SeaHawks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

Homemade Eggrolls and fryed rice !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good for snow, Ice? not so much. Nothing works in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Go SeaHawks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Homemade Eggrolls and fryed rice !!!


 
You mean flied lice....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2011)

Howdy folks.  While ya'll all grabbed all the bread and milk, I opted for the Crown and 20 #'s of some of the best Beef Jerky around.  I should be good fo a day or two..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SeaHawks...



What's a 'SeaHawk'?

That's a bird, right?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  While ya'll all grabbed all the bread and milk, I opted for the Crown and 20 #'s of some of the best Beef Jerky around.  I should be good fo a day or two..



That is totally dependant on how much 'Crown' you has gotten, partner!


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  While ya'll all grabbed all the bread and milk, I opted for the Crown and 20 #'s of some of the best Beef Jerky around.  I should be good fo a day or two..



My father-in-law told me, if you have a supply of beer you're good to go when a storm hits....so, I would say I'm good to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean flied lice....




Couldn't remember how to pronounce it...even asked Teri


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That is totally dependant on how much 'Crown' you has gotten, partner!



Enuff to last me about 3 weeks...  give or take a day or two..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 8, 2011)

Melissa said:


> My father-in-law told me, if you have a supply of beer you're good to go when a storm hits....so, I would say I'm good to go!



Words or wisdom...


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Words or wisdom...



I know! He's a very wise man


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Evening, Peeps!
Welcome back Melissa!
One more room of hardwood floors now complete. Tomorrow is gonna be the big one. Drain waterbed, refill spare bedroom with furniture, move evrything to study, and then hopefully the lower half of the house will be done!
Sure hate i ended up missing Chehaw. TBug and crew stopped by for a quick visit on their way back outta town so the day wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Welcome back Melissa!
> One more room of hardwood floors now complete. Tomorrow is gonna be the big one. Drain waterbed, refill spare bedroom with furniture, move evrything to study, and then hopefully the lower half of the house will be done!
> Sure hate i ended up missing Chehaw. TBug and crew stopped by for a quick visit on their way back outta town so the day wasn't a total loss.



Thank you, thank you, I've been without the internet for like a year, you'll have to excuse me


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Welcome back Melissa!
> One more room of hardwood floors now complete. Tomorrow is gonna be the big one. Drain waterbed, refill spare bedroom with furniture, move evrything to study, and then hopefully the lower half of the house will be done!
> Sure hate i ended up missing Chehaw. TBug and crew stopped by for a quick visit on their way back outta town so the day wasn't a total loss.



Dude, yours must be as big as Quacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















House that is you gutterminds.


----------



## Seth carter (Jan 8, 2011)

Hublaa


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Dude, yours must be as big as Quacks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> House that is you gutterminds.



I don't think so. I just got a lot of stuff crammed into it. Planning to go with the "3 year policy" next week. If i haven't used it in 3 years, it's going to the landfill.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think so. I just got a lot of stuff crammed into it. Planning to go with the "3 year policy" next week. If i haven't used it in 3 years, it's going to the landfill.


 
We are about to wrap up the 20 year policy with the 2 year clause in effect. It's taken about 3 weeks and next week we should have a lot more room in the basement / catch all.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think so. I just got a lot of stuff crammed into it. Planning to go with the "3 year policy" next week. If i haven't used it in 3 years, it's going to the landfill.



Please tell me how to convince my wife of this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey! Us po' folks could _use_ some of that stuff y'all are throwin' away!










How 'bout them Seahawks!!!!!!!!!!!  I love it when an underdog wins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Please tell me how to convince my wife of this!!!!!!!!!



Don't tell her, just throw stuff away. 

You wanna go with me next week to the Junior Miss thingy here in Leesburg? I figure we can just sit in the parking lot and guard the cooler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Please tell me how to convince my wife of this!!!!!!!!!


 
It took me being married nearly 25 years. 22 of it to the current one...


crackerdave said:


> Hey! Us po' folks could _use_ some of that stuff y'all are throwin' away!
> .


 
As soon as this weather straightens out I'm having the garage sale of the century, including everything hunting, tools etc etc etc. It's amazing what you can find when you finally get the opportunity to straighten the mess up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Hey! Us po' folks could _use_ some of that stuff y'all are throwin' away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whattup, Dave! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It took me being married nearly 25 years. 22 of it to the current one...
> 
> 
> As soon as this weather straightens out I'm having the garage sale of the century, including everything hunting, tools etc etc etc. It's amazing what you can find when you finally get the opportunity to straighten the mess up.



We got some wind and its getting cooler, but i think all the bad stuff is gonna be up your way. Ya'll be careful, Bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Dave!
> 
> 
> We got some wind and its getting cooler, but i think all the bad stuff is gonna be up your way. Ya'll be careful, Bro!


 
Y'all will definitly fair better than us, but I do hope you aren't on call for Monday morning. 31 degrees and rain in Albany overnight is not a combination that equals good precipitation..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all will definitly fair better than us, but I do hope you aren't on call for Monday morning. 31 degrees and rain in Albany overnight is not a combination that equals good precipitation..



No, not on call, but we got a couple of hearts to fix so i have to be there at 6 am. Perfect....


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't tell her, just throw stuff away.
> 
> You wanna go with me next week to the Junior Miss thingy here in Leesburg? I figure we can just sit in the parking lot and guard the cooler.



I think I already said my piece to Bubbette about JR Miss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

OK, who ate at Taco Bell this evening and ran everybody off??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 8, 2011)

Weren't me this time. Figgered you had em worryin bout the weather


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, who ate at Taco Bell this evening and ran everybody off??



Sorry, been watching the recruiting war and reading the latest Auburn conspiracy theories.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Please tell me how to convince my wife of this!!!!!!!!!



I have no problem of getting rid of stuff! It's the husband that's the problem! I can't get rid of anything without him knowing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

Melissa said:


> I have no problem of getting rid of stuff! It's the husband that's the problem! I can't get rid of anything without him knowing


 
I'm finally getting rid of a nice pair of Rocky gortex hunting boots that I've had for better than 10 years. The wife tried to throw them away I don't know how many times.

Outside of that, I have no idea what you are talking about..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ready to go!


... Preparations are almost final!!

Spent the day today cutting, and splitting wood for next year..........Baldfish came down to help out!!

Gonna spend the day tomorrow catching up water, and doing laundry!!


----------



## Melissa (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm finally getting rid of a nice pair of Rocky gortex hunting boots that I've had for better than 10 years. The wife tried to throw them away I don't know how many times.
> 
> Outside of that, I have no idea what you are talking about..



yeah right


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ... Preparations are almost final!!
> 
> Spent the day today cutting, and splitting wood for *later this year*..........Baldfish came down to help out!!
> 
> Gonna spend the day tomorrow catching up water, and doing laundry!!


 
Fixed it for you...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 8, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ... Preparations are almost final!!
> 
> Spent the day today cutting, and splitting wood for next year..........Baldfish came down to help out!!
> 
> Gonna spend the day tomorrow catching up water, and doing laundry!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you...



Glad you finally got some work out of him.

Send him to AL, I bet he going to need a hand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Melissa said:


> I have no problem of getting rid of stuff! It's the husband that's the problem! I can't get rid of anything without him knowing



Well, if he'd notice it, he obviously still needs it. Better just throw your stuff away instead. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you...



You are more right than you probably realize!    Oh well  ... if it must be, bring it on.  I'm as ready as I'm gonna be.  

If ya'll need me I'll be in the spiritual forum praying that the  ice line somehow avoids that 100 acres of 4 year old planted pines that I was counting on to fund my retirement a few years down the road.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 8, 2011)

Melissa said:


> I have no problem of getting rid of stuff! It's the husband that's the problem! I can't get rid of anything without him knowing



Let's just put it this way........ my wife still has her bug collection from HS. She still has a megaphone from cheering in 1986. I have a 30x15 storage unit full of junk. Maybe I'll just do a yard sale out there without her knowing it! 
Clothes, shoes, oh lawd. the woman has 40 pair of flip flops!!!!!!! UUGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH

I'm going to bed. Got to go to ATL in the morning. Night Drivelers


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you...


I'm hoping I have enough seasoned wood to get through this year!!..........B'fish brought some down from Dad's........I'm hoping that will do it!!..........If not hopefully some of the stuff I cut earlier this year will be mostly seasoned by then!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad you finally got some work out of him.
> 
> Send him to AL, I bet he going to need a hand.


B'fish was a complete animal when it comes to cutting, and splitting Wood!!

I'm sure if Al asked he would help!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm hoping I have enough seasoned wood to get through this year!!..........B'fish brought some down from Dad's........I'm hoping that will do it!!..........If not hopefully some of the stuff I cut earlier this year will be mostly seasoned by then!!
> 
> B'fish was a complete animal when it comes to cutting, and splitting Wood!!
> 
> I'm sure if Al asked he would help!!



B'fish would gladly help anyone.

I seen him walk the hill of death.  I know he is an animal, except when I passed him. 


I stop by Ta-ton-ka today,  he doing well after his surgery.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> B'fish would gladly help anyone.
> 
> I seen him walk the hill of death.  I know he is an animal, except when I passed him.
> 
> ...



Yeah ... he was an animal when he was cutting ... when the work was done he was whining like a baby.  Hurt his arm, wore out, stove up, you name it!


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm hoping I have enough seasoned wood to get through this year!!..........B'fish brought some down from Dad's........I'm hoping that will do it!!..........If not hopefully some of the stuff I cut earlier this year will be mostly seasoned by then!!



if not you could just go buy the seasoning to put on the fresh cut wood?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2011)

Glad to hear T Chips is doing well!!........I had forgot about his surgery till B'fish said something about it yesterday!!..........Tell him to take it easy!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> if not you could just go buy the seasoning to put on the fresh cut wood?


I wish it was that easy Slip!!

This kind of seasoning takes time!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> if not you could just go buy the seasoning to put on the fresh cut wood?



I prefer a simple salt/pepper mixture myself ... that way you don't overpower the natural wood flavors.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah ... he was an animal when he was cutting ... when the work was done he was whining like a baby.  Hurt his arm, wore out, stove up, you name it!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to hear T Chips is doing well!!........I had forgot about his surgery till B'fish said something about it yesterday!!..........Tell him to take it easy!!



will do


Good Night ALL


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> yeah...nobody sells them around here that I could find....got 200 lbs for the back of my 4 wheel drive rental, for this road trip I'm going on.
> 
> STOOPID Saints


YOU check in, ya hear?!?!?



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.  While ya'll all grabbed all the bread and milk, I opted for the Crown and 20 #'s of some of the best Beef Jerky around.  I should be good fo a day or two..


*PERK* Jerky??  Hope you & yours stay safe! 



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Peeps!
> Welcome back Melissa!
> One more room of hardwood floors now complete. Tomorrow is gonna be the big one. Drain waterbed, refill spare bedroom with furniture, move evrything to study, and then hopefully the lower half of the house will be done!
> Sure hate i ended up missing Chehaw. TBug and crew stopped by for a quick visit on their way back outta town so the day wasn't a total loss.


YOU MISSED CHEHAW????????????????  Dang!!!!!!!!!!!



Tag-a-long said:


> Yeah ... he was an animal when he was cutting ... when the work was done he was whining like a baby.  Hurt his arm, wore out, stove up, you name it!


\
B'fish or Rutt??



slip said:


> if not you could just go buy the seasoning to put on the fresh cut wood?


uuuuhhhhhhhh..............



Tag-a-long said:


> I prefer a simple salt/pepper mixture myself ... that way you don't overpower the natural wood flavors.


yeah, what Tag said......................



threeleggedpigmy said:


> will do
> 
> 
> Good Night ALL


Niterzzzzzzzzzzz AJ!!


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhhhhhhh..............



what?


i like to use cajun seasoning on my fire wood, it makes the whole house smell good. what kind do you use?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> what?
> 
> 
> i like to use cajun seasoning on my fire wood, it makes the whole house smell good. what kind do you use?


I'll let you know as soon as I get the stove installed, K? OBTW, do you install WS???


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get the stove installed, K? OBTW, do you install WS???



do i install wood stoves? i've never done it before but...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> do i install wood stoves? i've never done it before but...


First time for everything, come on, learn wiff me!
ok, 'nuff 4 2day! 

Dang, where's Hankus been???


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> First time for everything, come on, learn wiff me!
> ok, 'nuff 4 2day!
> 
> Dang, where's Hankus been???



yeah sure, i dont see what could go wrong....its only fire and smoke indoors.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah sure, i dont see what could go wrong....its only fire and smoke indoors.


 That's what I'm thinkin.................. you free next weekend???


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's what I'm thinkin.................. you free next weekend???



oh heck yeah, no way i could miss this...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good for snow, Ice? not so much. Nothing works in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Go SeaHawks...




Actually they do help on ice and I have cut one open before for and spread for traction to get started up a hill.

It is the morning of the start of the big 'un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Brrrrrrr!!  22 here!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrr!!  22 here!



Brrrrrr!! same here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrr!! same here.





You wanna brrrrrr together??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna brrrrrr together??



Only in a manly kind of manor.


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 9, 2011)

Brrrrrrr! 85 in here by da woodstove!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Only in a manly kind of manor.





But of course !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> But of course !!



then  Brrrrrrr!!

well sun is peeking through and need to go check the animals and outside world.   Bbl


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

Mornin Dribblers!  How yall is?!?!?!


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Dribblers!  How yall is?!?!?!



coffee-ed up and ready fer da storm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Dribblers!  How yall is?!?!?!





Waiting on 7pm and praying I don't get called in the next couple of days!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Dribblers!  How yall is?!?!?!





Ready for a three day weekend!

Mornin Gentlemen.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

morning Folks

Sure hope we don't have any electrical problems outside here at work today. Shoot I hope I don't have to leave my office.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ready for a three day weekend!
> 
> Mornin Gentlemen.



you stocked up on caprisuns????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> you stocked up on caprisuns????



12 Cases 

If my little buddies at your house runs out,  I will make an emergency delivery.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ready for a three day weekend!
> 
> Mornin Gentlemen.


 
Mornin'.

Just three? How about four?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Thankfully I'm off Monday and Tuesday, if it's anything like they're saying it will be a nightmare out here in the mines.

Just hope my co-workers man up and come on in.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 12 Cases
> 
> If my little buddies at your house runs out,  I will make an emergency delivery.



Nice!  If i run out of beer will you deliver me some of that as well????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankfully I'm off Monday and Tuesday, if it's anything like they're saying it will be a nightmare out here in the mines.
> 
> Just hope my co-workers man up and come on in.


 
I'm still waitin on that phone call from you to tell me when the special guest have arrived at da' luv shack so I can head on down there..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still waitin on that phone call from you to tell me when the special guest have arrived at da' luv shack so I can head on down there..





Oh yeahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin'.
> 
> Just three? How about four?



Four is good too.



BBQBOSS said:


> Nice!  If i run out of beer will you deliver me some of that as well????


Heck yeah,  If the store are not out.   2 for one 1 trip


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still waitin on that phone call from you to tell me when the special guest have arrived at da' luv shack so I can head on down there..


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2011)

We got spammers on the loose this morning.  Ya'll keep your eyes peeled...


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Buck said:


> We got spammers on the loose this morning.  Ya'll keep your eyes peeled...



I dont eat meat out of a can.


----------



## Buck (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I dont eat meat out of a can.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmm...... spam 'n' egg biscuits.  good stuff!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmmm...... spam 'n' egg biscuits.  good stuff!



green spam and eggs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmmmm...... spam 'n' egg biscuits. good stuff!


 
Ataboy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I dont eat meat out of a can.


 
Lier...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

Morning folks, back at work, had a blast at Chehaw Saturday. Now to build a holster fer that feller what traps hawgs.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lier...


Ok years ago I did make some salmon patties out of can meat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I dont eat meat out of a can.



WHAT...  

no spam, vienna sausages, smoked oysters, sardines, potted meat, corned beef hash. Have you never experienced these delicacies? You poor man. You have missed out on so much.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 9, 2011)

Mornin all. bout to head to ATL and make it back here by 4.  Hope everyone gets all the snow they want and the ice stays away!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Mornin all. bout to head to ATL and make it back here by 4. Hope everyone gets all the snow they want and the ice stays away!!!!!!!


 
Why in the world would you ruin the only great day out of the next four or so by going to Atlanta???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why in the world would you ruin the only great day out of the next four or so by going to Atlanta???





I think he's being held hostage??


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am assuming you don't put a slice of lime in that beer.


 
NEVER trust a man in a wheelchair with dirty shoes or a man drinking Bud Light Lime!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

TheYeeHawMan said:


> NEVER trust a man in a wheelchair with dirty shoes or a man drinking Bud Light Lime!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> WHAT...
> 
> no spam, vienna sausages, smoked oysters, sardines, potted meat, corned beef hash. Have you never experienced these delicacies? You poor man. You have missed out on so much.



Nope not yet. None of them. I think my grandfather use to trick me and fry me up some span though. I don't realy like buying store bought meat either but the lack of killing anything this year looks like I am going to have to.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

TheYeeHawMan said:


> NEVER trust a man in a wheelchair with dirty shoes or a man drinking Bud Light Lime!!



Easy. I like Bud Light Lime.

Don't got a wheel chair though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Moanin'....


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

Mornin wasted energy peoples!

Where's rhbama3? Got a bone to pick with him!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Nope not yet. None of them. I think my grandfather use to trick me and fry me up some span though. I don't realy like buying store bought meat either but the lack of killing anything this year looks like I am going to have to.


 
go to the processor, I promise you they have a deer or two that was processed and never picked up. They'll sell it to you at a good price..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go to the processor, I promise you they have a deer or two that was processed and never picked up. They'll sell it to you at a good price..





Get back in the weather thread and answer my question....


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go to the processor, I promise you they have a deer or two that was processed and never picked up. They'll sell it to you at a good price..



I am thinking the of doing just that still dont know about that. Some people don't get them on ice as fast as they should. My dad has shoot enough for them and is going to try to put one or two down for me. looks like i'm not going to get any time off for a few weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Get back in the weather thread and answer my question....


 
Between 4 and 6pm??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Between 4 and 6pm??



NWS shows 8-10 pm Tryin to figure out when to leave here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin wasted energy peoples!
> 
> Where's rhbama3? Got a bone to pick with him!



*slowly slinks into thread*
Sorry, Laney! Got tied up with furniture moving flooring and didn't get to go. Didn't know my wife and daughter were going to Warner Robins yesterday. I guess some times i should actually listen to what she says instead of tuning her out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NWS shows 8-10 pm Tryin to figure out when to leave here.


 
You haven't left yet???



rhbama3 said:


> *slowly slinks into thread*
> Sorry, Laney! Got tied up with furniture moving flooring and didn't get to go. Didn't know my wife and daughter were going to Warner Robins yesterday. I guess some times i should actually listen to what she says instead of tuning her out.


 
Why bother, it'll only cost you more money and grief..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't left yet???
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother, it'll only cost you more money and grief..



Monteagle is my main concern


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Well...um....ehhh.... I got nuthin 

Mornin


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> *slowly slinks into thread*
> Sorry, Laney! Got tied up with furniture moving flooring and didn't get to go. Didn't know my wife and daughter were going to Warner Robins yesterday. I guess some times i should actually listen to what she says instead of tuning her out.



OK....so when do those hogs start biting?

3 hrs down and 3 hrs back, only to find out you aren't there.

It's all good. T-Bug and Fishbait kept me laughing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Monteagle is my main concern


 
It will be hittin N'Ville before Monteagle. I wouldn't piddle around too much longer..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well...um....ehhh.... I got nuthin
> 
> Mornin



Better run to the store!  4 day dry spell might not be good for you at this junction.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Better run to the store!  4 day dry spell might not be good for you at this junction.



I got the main most stuff covered. Just waitin to see how long the juice goes out for. Hope it don't stay out long if it does


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Better run to the store!  4 day dry spell might not be good for you at this junction.





I can assure you Drankus is stocked!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well...um....ehhh.... I got nuthin
> 
> Mornin



No escaped cheekuns, stoopid phones,...... NUTTIN



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It will be hittin N'Ville before Monteagle. I wouldn't piddle around too much longer..



How'd you know I was piddlin'


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can assure you Drankus is stocked!!



If not he knows where you live


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> If not he knows where you live





We can get drunk and go 4 wheelin in da ice and snow!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I got the main most stuff covered. Just waitin to see how long the juice goes out for. Hope it don't stay out long if it does





Hooked On Quack said:


> I can assure you Drankus is stocked!!



Beer and Candle Light what could be more romantic.



Hooked On Quack said:


> We can get drunk and go 4 wheelin in da ice and snow!!


Then a long drive in the countryside!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Belated Mornin Yall


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Beer and Candle Light what could be more romantic.
> 
> 
> Then a long drive in the countryside!



Lookey at tripod a gettin all jealous


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can get drunk and go 4 wheelin in da ice and snow!!



This would involve pictures, yes?


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can get drunk and go 4 wheelin in da ice and snow!!



Hey MistyNow you talkin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can get drunk and go 4 wheelin in da ice and snow!!



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Beer and Candle Light what could be more romantic.
> 
> 
> Then a long drive in the countryside!




Could get interesting, you wanna come??




SnowHunter said:


> Belated Mornin Yall




Hiya Snowie!!




Hankus said:


> Lookey at tripod a gettin all jealous




He can drink his Caprisuns and watch . . .




Laneybird said:


> This would involve pictures, yes?




Video too!!




dougefresh said:


> Hey MistyNow you talkin





Oh yeahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Time to go feed up the critters while the sun is warmin the yard


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Time to go feed up the critters while the sun is warmin the yard



.......got beer......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> .......got beer......


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



shoot I remember now what I was supose to tell the wifey to get from the store last night. Owell still got a little firewadder hid out.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2011)

Whew! What a day! 

The T-Bug/Fishbait familly is worn slap out. 

We had a terrific time yesterday. Hanging out with Laneybird was awesome. He's a hoot!  

Bugging Nuge while he skinned that poor widdle otter.    

Hanging out with our Wobbert-Woo!  and learning to tie a jig, playing 50 First Dates with Woozer again.    

We couldn't snag Wobbert for dinner but we made it to Cracker Barrel and then headed home. Now if someone will give me a description of the truck that ran over me....   


Great to meet you Laneybird!


----------



## TheYeeHawMan (Jan 9, 2011)

Don't know about yall, but I'm getting giddy about pulling some of those little geeked up Honda cars out of ditches because they want to pretend they are in a Tokyo Drift movie.  I just hope they hit the ATM before they head out into the snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2011)

up to 32 here and getting cloudy.   :smile:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> shoot I remember now what I was supose to tell the wifey to get from the store last night. Owell still got a little firewadder hid out.


 
A good wife would have just known, without you having to tell her...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A good wife would have just known, without you having to tell her...



Oh KARENNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

OK, so here's the deal. Wife went and bought a heater for when the power go out. Should I actually go and get some kerosene?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

snow starting at Midnight,then wintery mix from 3am until noon,we will see what happens when I get up


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> OK, so here's the deal. Wife went and bought a heater for when the power go out. Should I actually go and get some kerosene?



only if it uses it

Oh and have you finished the backups yet?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> only if it uses it
> 
> Oh and have you finished the backups yet?



It does use it.    Yes I've done all backups, and now my wife's pc is shutting down for no reason.

I think I will use that one for a boat anchor!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

We're gonna have to set up a trap for the truck that keeps hitting all of us.......... uuuggg, afternoon folks!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> It does use it.    Yes I've done all backups, and now my wife's pc is shutting down for no reason.
> 
> I think I will use that one for a boat anchor!!!



When does it do it? check and see if there is no air flow in the cabinet that it sits in that will cause it to over heat,check the fans on the power supply and the cpu...also clean out any major dust bunnies inside it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We're gonna have to set up a trap for the truck that keeps hitting all of us.......... uuuggg, afternoon folks!



You still draggin lady. 

Do I need to come take you to the doctor.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We're gonna have to set up a trap for the truck that keeps hitting all of us.......... uuuggg, afternoon folks!



hey you.......yes you.....It was that deer hunt that did it


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You still draggin lady.
> 
> Do I need to come take you to the doctor.



She keeps getting offers like this


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You still draggin lady.
> 
> Do I need to come take you to the doctor.


No, I think it was the cleaning & moving stuff & getting the dust stirred up that did it, I'm mainly tired, not "sick" feeling.......... but thank you for the offer!



jmfauver said:


> hey you.......yes you.....It was that deer hunt that did it


Nope, twernt the hunting, it was the Cleaning!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, I think it was the cleaning & moving stuff & getting the dust stirred up that did it, I'm mainly tired, not "sick" feeling.......... but thank you for the offer!
> 
> 
> Nope, twernt the hunting, it was the Cleaning!



I will give you an extra day or 2 on our deal cause of the weather,but it does sound like you feeling better...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I will give you an extra day or 2 on our deal cause of the weather,but it does sound like you feeling better...


I am, I think the Theraflu did the trick to be honest!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am, I think the Theraflu did the trick to be honest!



That is what kicks my bad ones as well,about 2 days worth and I and good to go...


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A good wife would have just known, without you having to tell her...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh KARENNNNNNNN!!!



Before it gets bad



Yall have a good one. Was told I have to go shoping for clothes for the wifey's new job. Sure hate to clock out while I'm on DT.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Before it gets bad
> 
> 
> 
> Yall have a good one. Was told I have to go shoping for clothes for the _*wifey's new job*_. Sure hate to clock out while I'm on DT.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Before it gets bad
> 
> 
> 
> Yall have a good one. Was told I have to go shoping for clothes for the wifey's new job. Sure hate to clock out while I'm on DT.



Tell her where your stash is and turn the gal loose!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell her where your stash is and turn the gal loose!!



yeah thats a good idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2011)

Time to head out for a little White Knuckle adventure over the next couple days and nights....y'all be careful, have a good time with the snow/ice sitiation, stay safe and warm.

Catch up when I get back in town!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

got a few jugs of water put up for the dogs incase the pipes freeze.....i think we're ready.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to head out for a little White Knuckle adventure over the next couple days and nights....y'all be careful, have a good time with the snow/ice sitiation, stay safe and warm.
> 
> Catch up when I get back in town!!!


Be safe out there!  let me hear from you, but NO texting & driving!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

keebs is that you  Shall I go look else where


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> keebs is that you  Shall I go look else where


Where?? Hankus? is that YOU???  someone done hi-jacked your account???


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> got a few jugs of water put up for the dogs incase the pipes freeze.....i think we're ready.



Well, I ordered a couple of these SnuffleSafe Pet Warmer for the Reese Cup but they won't be here til Tuesday. 

I guess I'll head to PetSmart for some more pine shavings. She should be fine though. Probably warm back up before the heat disks even get here.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where?? Hankus? is that YOU???  someone done hi-jacked your account???



How ya like me and my new word  Im a gonna try and wear it out  



turtlebug said:


> Well, I ordered a couple of these SnuffleSafe Pet Warmer for the Reese Cup but they won't be here til Tuesday.
> 
> I guess I'll head to PetSmart for some more pine shavings. She should be fine though. Probably warm back up before the heat disks even get here.



speriled them critters with that stuff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I ordered a couple of these SnuffleSafe Pet Warmer for the Reese Cup but they won't be here til Tuesday.
> 
> I guess I'll head to PetSmart for some more pine shavings. She should be fine though. Probably warm back up before the heat disks even get here.


Pine straw works good too and I use hay for the chickens & Jojo the Miami goat........   Cutter & Dooby are house dogs, so they are soooo pampered!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Pine straw works good too and I use hay for the chickens & Jojo the Miami goat........   Cutter & Dooby are house dogs, so they are soooo pampered!



The goat dont eat the straw


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> The goat dont eat the straw


Not like you'd think........... he'll eat some while I pull it off to hay the horses, but he doesn't stay "stuck to it" like the horses.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I ordered a couple of these SnuffleSafe Pet Warmer for the Reese Cup but they won't be here til Tuesday.
> 
> I guess I'll head to PetSmart for some more pine shavings. She should be fine though. Probably warm back up before the heat disks even get here.


my dogs end up with more room on my bed then i do...but thats how i keep warm... one on each side and one at my feet.


Keebs said:


> Not like you'd think........... he'll eat some while I pull it off to hay the horses, but he doesn't stay "stuck to it" like the horses.



they love big giant diamond rings...i know a lady who found this out the hard way but why you would wear diamonds to go see goats i dunno


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> my dogs end up with more room on my bed then i do...but thats how i keep warm... one on each side and one at my feet.
> 
> 
> they love big giant diamond rings...i know a lady who found this out the hard way but why you would wear diamonds to go see goats i dunno


I have found he LOVES to eat plastic!  Especially trash bags.  But he will nibble anything he comes across!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 9, 2011)

slip said:


> my dogs end up with more room on my bed then i do...but thats how i keep warm... one on each side and one at my feet.



That's the way the cats do us. There are two that sleep with me and fishbait and one with each of the kids. There's no lack of furry critters for warmth around here.  

I get a lot of flack about her being an outside only dog. 

However, we have four housecats. She's a fairly agressive doberman/lab mix. Having her in the house IS NOT an option.    

Then again, Lord knows how animals survived years ago without all the gizmos and gadgets they have today.


----------



## slip (Jan 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> That's the way the cats do us. There are two that sleep with me and fishbait and one with each of the kids. There's no lack of furry critters for warmth around here.
> 
> I get a lot of flack about her being an outside only dog.
> 
> ...



you didnt know? peta went around thousands of years ago and built log cabins for all the outdoor critters.


Koda, the big bad chow mix, loves the cold and snow and would sleep outside if i was out there, but in the dark he wont leave my side and wont stay out by him self.

there has been times where i locked him out back for a little while to do something inside, and he'll stand on his back legs and look in the window.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 9, 2011)

Afternoon Folks.

Well, its Offical.  The Company I work for has lost it.  All shifts cancelled ( 2nd & 3rd & even 1st ) untill 2nd Shift tommorrow to see how this is all gonna play out.  In 20 years they have never done this before, always waited till it hit then called who they could and told them now to come in.  What is so different now from the past???  ID10T errors in the front office.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon Folks.
> 
> Well, its Offical.  The Company I work for has lost it.  All shifts cancelled ( 2nd & 3rd & even 1st ) untill 2nd Shift tommorrow to see how this is all gonna play out.  In 20 years they have never done this before, always waited till it hit then called who they could and told them now to come in.  What is so different now from the past???  ID10T errors in the front office.



As  much as you work,  enjoy the weekend brother KIM/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon Folks.
> 
> Well, its Offical. The Company I work for has lost it. All shifts cancelled ( 2nd & 3rd & even 1st ) untill 2nd Shift tommorrow to see how this is all gonna play out. In 20 years they have never done this before, always waited till it hit then called who they could and told them now to come in. What is so different now from the past??? ID10T errors in the front office.


 
IF this happens the way it was forecast it will be as big if not bigger than the 1973 ice storm. That's a huge if though.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Well the Toilet Boozer got canned today (no show/no call).....Overtime, here I come!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Well the Toilet Boozer got canned today (no show/no call).....Overtime, here I come!!!


 Don't tell me that....

By the way, is a female eskimo an eskima'am? or maybe an eskimette??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell me that....
> 
> By the way, is a female eskimo an eskima'am? or maybe an eskimette??



Why not?  How does it really effect you? 

I don't know.  Did you try Googling it?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell me that....
> 
> By the way, is a female eskimo an eskima'am? or maybe an eskimette??



think spanish  Eskima


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell me that....
> 
> By the way, is a female eskimo an eskima'am? or maybe an eskimette??



It is an Eski-momma...see example below:


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> It is an Eski-momma...see example below:



 DANG STERLO 

You sure can pick em


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

Just in case all you YANKEE Georgians get knocked off the internet by the impending storm.

Have a great day.

All we gonna get is rain and cold wind.

Peace


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Just in case all you YANKEE Georgians get knocked off the internet by the impending storm.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> ...



He just calls em like they is


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Just in case all you YANKEE Georgians get knocked off the internet by the impending storm.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> ...



I have internet on my phone and a car charger.. 

Can't get rid of me that easy!



Hankus said:


> He just calls em like they is


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I have internet on my phone and a car charger..
> 
> _*Can't get rid of me that easy!*_



Seriously, sista, I hope you & yours are prepared & stay safe!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Got wood, likker, water and beer. I covered the food with vienna sausages, peanut butter, crackers and bread. Bring on the weather


----------



## deja vu (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing but cold,and bored here in Gainesville!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Got wood, likker, water and beer. I covered the food with vienna sausages, peanut butter, crackers and bread. Bring on the weather


 yep you're ready!
keep me advised on ya'll's conditions, my sister & her kids live up there, remember............. but from what my niece posted on FB, she is definitely ready!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Seriously, sista, I hope you & yours are prepared & stay safe!





Good as it's going to get..



Hankus said:


> Got wood, likker, water and beer. I covered the food with vienna sausages, peanut butter, crackers and bread. Bring on the weather



Sounds like you got it covered too!  Interesting choice of food though..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yep you're ready!
> keep me advised on ya'll's conditions, my sister & her kids live up there, remember............. but from what my niece posted on FB, she is definitely ready!



we get anything special I let ya know 



OutFishHim said:


> Sounds like you got it covered too!  Interesting choice of food though..



Seriously  Did ya expect potted possum or somethin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> we get anything special I let ya know
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously  Did ya expect _potted possum_ or somethin


You can only find that at TopBait corner store over in Randolph county now a days!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Seriously  Did ya expect potted possum or somethin



  You SGA boys never cease to amaze me...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello Ladies!!! 
Been assembling furniture all day when i wasn't shuffling stuff around. 
Sure hope it doesn't rain here tonight cause we got a busy day at da Big House.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can only find that at TopBait corner store over in Randolph county now a days!



Can ya pick me up a flat next time yer out thata way 



OutFishHim said:


> You SGA boys never cease to amaze me...



Well the possum usually puts up quite a fight but our wimmen folks whup em into submission and can em purty easily   Im sure keebs could explain if necessary


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Been assembling furniture all day when i wasn't shuffling stuff around.
> Sure hope it doesn't rain here tonight cause we got a busy day at da Big House.



hey bamer glad to see that yer peep rating is in its correct priority settin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Been assembling furniture all day when i wasn't shuffling stuff around.
> Sure hope it doesn't rain here tonight cause we got a busy day at da Big House.


I've been shuffling stuff out to the shop too, finally getting a "living room"!! 
Where you been Bubba?  We got WEATHER acoming!!  Git to the store & get your bread & milk before it's all sold out!!



Hankus said:


> Can ya pick me up a flat next time yer out thata way
> 
> 
> 
> Well the possum usually puts up quite a fight but our wimmen folks whup em into submission and can em purty easily   Im sure keebs could explain if necessary


Sure, I'll tell Granma to put ya in an order.......... spicey or regular??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sure, I'll tell Granma to put ya in an order.......... spicey or regular??



Bourbon


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Been assembling furniture all day when i wasn't shuffling stuff around.
> Sure hope it doesn't rain here tonight cause we got a busy day at da Big House.



Hey Robert!


Hankus said:


> Well the possum usually puts up quite a fight but our wimmen folks whup em into submission and can em purty easily   Im sure keebs could explain if necessary



I've dealt with enough possum poop to last me for the rest of my life.  No thanks...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> You SGA boys never cease to amaze me...


It's a gift..... 


Hankus said:


> hey bamer glad to see that yer peep rating is in its correct priority settin


Whattup, Drankus! 


Keebs said:


> I've been shuffling stuff out to the shop too, finally getting a "living room"!!
> Where you been Bubba?  We got WEATHER acoming!!  Git to the store & get your bread & milk before it's all sold out!!
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll tell Granma to put ya in an order.......... spicey or regular??



Sorry, Keebalicious. Bubbette's been skillet flingin' all weekend to get me working on this stoopid house.
Got a loaf of bread at the Pakistani chevron, got plenty of turkey, rabbit, squirrel, and cube steak, along with some sweet tea and Mountain Dews. I'm good for a few days.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've been shuffling stuff out to the shop too, finally getting a "living room"!!
> Where you been Bubba?  We got WEATHER acoming!!  Git to the store & get your bread & milk before it's all sold out!!
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll tell Granma to put ya in an order.......... spicey or regular??



Spicey or regular Dumplings.

If times get to stuff.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Spicey or regular Dumplings.
> 
> If times get to stuff.



Look at the red eye  Spicey


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Bourbon


You do that kinda flavouring after ya get it...........



rhbama3 said:


> It's a gift.....
> 
> Whattup, Drankus!
> 
> ...


 as long as you got food & drinks, you're good to go!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Spicey or regular Dumplings.
> 
> If times get to stuff.


That's gonna be my next hunting endeavor........... tree rats......



Hankus said:


> Look at the red eye  Spicey


 no hot sauce needed!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Got Meat, beans, bullets, coffee, an cornbread. Ya bring it on! Dogs asleep in frount of da fire on they pillers. Shucks! Gots Ft Knox beat! 
 Mitch an Jeff ifn ya near by, juz drop on in.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Alright, Alright, I headed to the park to let him go.  1/2 of a squirrel would only wet my appetite with out bedding it back down.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

It seems my inital assessment may have been in error, it is sleeting here.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Alright, Alright, I headed to the park to let him go.  1/2 of a squirrel would only wet my appetite with out bedding it back down.



Wussy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Called a mod a wussy and he shut the place down


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Called a mod a wussy and he shut the place down



Do not make me do it again!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> It seems my inital assessment may have been in error, it is sleeting here.


 I ain't got nuttin up here!!



Hankus said:


> Called a mod a wussy and he shut the place down


 all your fault!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not make me do it again!


 
I see you figured out how to sign in to this site...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do not make me do it again!


Ban'em Tripod, Ban Him!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ban'em Tripod, Ban Him!!!!


Sic'um boy. Ssssskkk get that thang. Run 'em out heaw.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see you figured out how to sign in to this site...



Had to sign up a new email account and everything.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ban'em Tripod, Ban Him!!!!





hogtrap44 said:


> Sic'um boy. Ssssskkk get that thang. Run 'em out heaw.



I never seen Ole Hankus move that fast before.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> It seems my inital assessment may have been in error, it is sleeting here.


Not here yet, but we ready. Fire sho feels gooood!  
 Glad you got the package SD. I be anxious to see your handi work bud. Hey,.......ifn ya ever in da hood, stop on by for a bite to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I never seen Ole Hankus move that fast before.


 
I did, at the FPG, when the Chili kicked in...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ban'em Tripod, Ban Him!!!!





hogtrap44 said:


> Sic'um boy. Ssssskkk get that thang. Run 'em out heaw.



Thanks fer defending me 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I never seen Ole Hankus move that fast before.



I was a gettin it werent I  Bet I was doin twict the speed of smell


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did, at the FPG, when the Chili kicked in...



I were in a full on bush lope, any faster would have been dangerous for all participants of the gathering


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I were in a full on bush lope, any faster would have been dangerous for all participants of the gathering


 
Yep, nothin worse than a leaky transmission when you're tryin to get the buggy to the garage...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Not here yet, but we ready. Fire sho feels gooood!
> Glad you got the package SD. I be anxious to see your handi work bud. Hey,.......ifn ya ever in da hood, stop on by for a bite to eat.



Started on one this evening, till the boss lady got one me. 
"I come to the station to visit, and all you want to do is sew holsters...yadda yadda yadda" so I had to stop.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



My tent didn't have no built in bathroom like the gingerbread house


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Thanks fer defending me
> 
> 
> 
> I was a gettin it werent I  Bet I was doin twict the speed of smell


Well,...yeah i rekon that wuz a goof. But kinda like going to da boxing match. Remember rok-em-sock-em robots? Cool game at the time.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Started on one this evening, till the boss lady got one me.
> "I come to the station to visit, and all you want to do is sew holsters...yadda yadda yadda" so I had to stop.



You wanna try a few knife sheaths any time soon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> My tent didn't have no built in bathroom like the gingerbread house



They come well equipped!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> My tent didn't have no built in bathroom like the gingerbread house


 
What are you talkin about Hansel and Gretel had his and her terlets.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,...yeah i rekon that wuz a goof. But kinda like going to da boxing match. Remember rok-em-sock-em robots? Cool game at the time.



aint nothin like a good fight, dont matter who is involved   No deal


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you talkin about Hansel and Gretel had his and her terlets.



What are you tawkin bout


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Started on one this evening, till the boss lady got one me.
> "I come to the station to visit, and all you want to do is sew holsters...yadda yadda yadda" so I had to stop.


Yep, i know zackly what that like. Em wimminz a trip sometimes. Manz got his priorities right, GUNS and then food.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep, i know zackly what that like. Em wimminz a trip sometimes. Manz got his priorities right, GUNS and then food.



use d gunz to gets da food


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> aint nothin like a good fight, dont matter who is involved   No deal


Yep.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> use d gunz to gets da food


Aire ya go. Naw ya kookin wid 'possum grease. Yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> What are you tawkin bout


 
It was a two holer in the gingerbread house. Or at least it had water closets to put two in there..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Aire ya go. Naw ya kookin wid 'possum grease. Yep.



we likes postum lard hea. Wrangin the grease outta em take the sho nuff outta the flavor  Gotta render the rascals


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

and the rain has started here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

* 1 ,,*


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a two holer in the gingerbread house. Or at least it had water closets to put two in there..



Well why in the world aint ya come out and say that  Ya knows I caint cipher to that level


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and the rain has started here....



they say its rainin in the clouds here but not to the ground


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and the rain has started here....


Great Scott man! Don't go outside then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> they say its rainin in the clouds here but not to the ground



sooo..........
If the clouds are frozen, why doesn't 300 ton ice blocks fall from the sky?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> they say its rainin in the clouds here but not to the ground


Wow that a trip. Beez like a haymaker on the dark side of da moon rekon.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Great Scott man! Don't go outside then.



no worries. shower nite was saturday nite fer sowega


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well why in the world aint ya come out and say that  Ya knows I caint cipher to that level


 
I figured anyone that could do the one legged trot over 50 yards to the terlet without droppin any raisins was capable of decipherin about anything...


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You wanna try a few knife sheaths any time soon



Send me the tracing of the knives, I'll work you in quick as I can.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sooo..........
> If the clouds are frozen, why doesn't 300 ton ice blocks fall from the sky?


Airborne lift limits.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sooo..........
> If the clouds are frozen, why doesn't 300 ton ice blocks fall from the sky?



you has com to da rong place fer dat kindly infernation bamer, ax DDD and da weader nuts


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I figured anyone that could do the one legged trot over 50 yards to the terlet without droppin any raisins was capable of decipherin about anything...



I sees now you said terlet   I showin me ignorance


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> you has com to da rong place fer dat kindly infernation bamer, ax DDD and da weader nuts



Nah, them peeps are way too cirrus about precip...precipt....precipitat....rain and snow. Looking at weather models and such. Do weather models wear bikinis?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Send me the tracing of the knives, I'll work you in quick as I can.



I work up a few dimensons and shoost ya a PM soon


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, them peeps are way too cirrus about precip...precipt....precipitat....rain and snow. Looking at weather models and such. Do weather models wear bikinis?



iffn they did I would least watch the weader


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 9, 2011)

okay, back to getting my Bitteroot jig/fly tying desk back in order. It's amazing what you find when you open boxes under piles of boxes. I got 12 brown/rainbow trout minnow lure sets to assemble along with all the usual jig stuff!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just let da dogs out to take a squirt, and it hasn't started yet. Dagnabbit! I wanted to shoot me a snow pig tomarrie.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel like a third rate dribbler. I aint gots no dribblers to type amongst and I aint got no water of no form to report in the weather dribbles


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes I wish I didn't read back...


I'z gots lots of snow!!!!!


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jan 9, 2011)

hey all


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I'z gots lots of snow!!!!!



Y'all got a little"snow"


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 9, 2011)

We gots NUTTIN ... we're too close to Hankus I guess, air is just too dang dry. I'm sure hoping we don't get ice but after all this work I done did gettin' ready I'd at least like to see a lil sumpin!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We gots NUTTIN ... we're too close to Hankus I guess, air is just too dang dry. I'm sure hoping we don't get ice but after all this work I done did gettin' ready I'd at least like to see a lil sumpin!



sorry bout that miz Tag


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

copecowboy84 said:


> hey all



Hi. 



243Savage said:


> Y'all got a little"snow"



Oh hush!


----------



## pbradley (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Sometimes I wish I didn't read back...
> 
> 
> I'z gots lots of snow!!!!!



does that make you a snowbunny?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We gots NUTTIN ... we're too close to Hankus I guess, air is just too dang dry. I'm sure hoping we don't get ice but after all this work I done did gettin' ready I'd at least like to see a lil sumpin!



The night is still young.. I'd much rather have nothing than ice!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 9, 2011)

pbradley said:


> does that make you a snowbunny?



I suppose it does!


----------



## pbradley (Jan 9, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I suppose it does!



hubba hubba!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Since they aint no nuttin doin down this a way I is headin toward sleep


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> sorry bout that miz Tag



s'OK!  I'd really rather have nuttin than the ice I'm afraid is coming.   




OutFishHim said:


> The night is still young.. I'd much rather have nothing than ice!



Me too GF ... but you're right the night is VERY young.  The humidity is rising and temp is dropping so I doubt we can maintain for much longer.  I just hope we still have power in the morning!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

pbradley said:


> does that make you a snowbunny?


What happened to "I'm gone forever!"? 


OutFishHim said:


> I suppose it does!


be still my heart..... 

I am through for the night. Got my little corner of the mancave set up nicely for some quality jig tying and lure making. Back feels twisted like a pretzel, and i gotta be up in 5 hours to play slip-n-slide on the highway. Yay.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

watching the news, folks are stuck and sleeping in gas stations ....geez


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> watching the news, folks are stuck and sleeping in gas stations ....geez



Poor planning?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Sometimes I wish I didn't read back...
> 
> 
> I'z gots lots of snow!!!!!


Long as it haint yeller.  



rhbama3 said:


> What happened to "I'm gone forever!"?
> 
> be still my heart.....
> 
> I am through for the night. Got my little corner of the mancave set up nicely for some quality jig tying and lure making. Back feels twisted like a pretzel, and i gotta be up in 5 hours to play slip-n-slide on the highway. Yay.


 No heart to be still but a thumpin' gizzard. 



slip said:


> watching the news, folks are stuck and sleeping in gas stations ....geez


Yeah perty stoopid huh! Dude tonight is a gooden to be camped on the river. Doner before.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor planning?



its not like this stuff just comes out of no where and all the sudden we've got a foot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> its not like this stuff just comes out of no where and all the sudden we've got a foot.



I'm gone, guys. Ya'll be safe tomorrow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gone, guys. Ya'll be safe tomorrow.


You too bud. Stay inside all you can. So ya don't ketches a kold er worse.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Poor planning?


I've spent the whole weekend planning on living without electricity for 3-5 days!!........I think I'm as prepared as I can be.......50 gallons of non-potable water for bathing, and flushing the toilet..........15 gallons of potable water for drinking, and cooking!!..........Deep cycle battery fully charged, and a power inverter for running the laptops, and cell phones!!.....Both cellphones can now be used for an internet connection!!........Plenty of firewood, and propane for staying warm, and lighting!!.........3-4 days worth of meals planned for living without electricity, and enough clean laundry to go 6-7 days!!..........Both vehicles are full of gas.........Not that I think we will be going anywhere!!

I think we are as prepared as we can be!!

I truly hope that I don't need any of this stuff!!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm gone, guys. Ya'll be safe tomorrow.


G'night Bama!!

I hope everyone can stay safe over the next few days!!!

Looks like I will not be able to stay up long enough to see what is coming our way!!

Guess I will just have to wake up, and take whatever I get in the morning!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've spent the whole weekend planning on living without electricity for 3-5 days!!........I think I'm as prepared as I can be.......50 gallons of non-potable water for bathing, and flushing the toilet..........15 gallons of potable water for drinking, and cooking!!..........Deep cycle battery fully charged, and a power inverter for running the laptops, and cell phones!!.....Both cellphones can now be used for an internet connection!!........Plenty of firewood, and propane for staying warm, and lighting!!.........3-4 days worth of meals planned for living without electricity, and enough clean laundry to go 6-7 days!!..........Both vehicles are full of gas.........Not that I think we will be going anywhere!!
> 
> I think we are as prepared as we can be!!
> 
> ...



Night Mitch! you and Elaine stay safe and warm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning drivelers.   Still white stuff falling from the sky here.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Got  a fire going!  No work today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got  a fire going!  No work today.



No going to work for me either.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got enough ice here to make a 1 ton margarita! No snow. It is slick out there, y'all be careful


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

I must have got the wintry mix because I aint sure what it is thats in my yard


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 10, 2011)

I went into work got ready to make coffee and they shut the building down,so now I am home and hoping my ISP stays up,but just like yesterday it has been flakey all morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I went into work got ready to make coffee and they shut the building down,so now I am home and hoping my ISP stays up,but just like yesterday it has been flakey all morning



if it is flakey it is snow.  

Or are you talking that geeky stuff?  Have about 3+ inches of snow here but it has started off and on to come down as pellets of ice and the wind has picked up.   Hope I don't lose power although I think I am ready for it.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> if it is flakey it is snow.
> 
> Or are you talking that geeky stuff?  Have about 3+ inches of snow here but it has started off and on to come down as pellets of ice and the wind has picked up.   Hope I don't lose power although I think I am ready for it.



Talking about my Internet provider...I did the geek talk in the I want to restore my hard drive thread


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2011)

For all of you that didn't get any snow and ice.......blame it on pbradley's avatar because that is what melted it before it got to you.   

As for me, she doesn't live in my neighborhood because I got plenty of snow and ice everywhere here in Augusta.  It is slicker than the proverbial "owl excrement" too.  Ya'll be careful out there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I must have got the wintry mix because I aint sure what it is thats in my yard


 
Go scoop some up and throw in some tequilla and margarita mix...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning everyone,  a wet rainy Monday to ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone,  a wet rainy Monday to ya.



Morning Mud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Mornin everyone. I let the dogs out this morning and when they got to the steps on the deck they looked at me like.."you're kidding right??"


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin everyone. I let the dogs out this morning and when they got to the steps on the deck they looked at me like.."you're kidding right??"
> 
> View attachment 579002



My silly dog would not even go out the door.  It fun pushing a 100lb puppy down the stairs while walking on snow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Leapin' lizzerds! We covered up in ice. Gonna be fun fun fun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 10, 2011)

Gettin ready to go out and be a kid again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My silly dog would not even go out the door. It fun pushing a 100lb puppy down the stairs while walking on snow.


 
The funniest thing is watching them go all over the back yard trying to find a place to do their business. All of the snow covered up the scent of where they usually go. Man I'm glad I don't have to depend on my sense of smell for that!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got  a fire going!  No work today.





gobbleinwoods said:


> No going to work for me either.


I had to come to work to stay warm............. lost power this morning!



mudracing101 said:


> Morning everyone,  a wet rainy Monday to ya.


 no ice??  It's worse at my house than it is here in Fitzgerald!



Sterlo58 said:


> Gettin ready to go out and be a kid again.


 Aaawwwmaaan!!! you lucky devil you!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The funniest thing is watching them go all over the back yard trying to find a place to do their business. All of the snow covered up the scent of where they usually go. Man I'm glad I don't have to depend on my sense of smell for that!!!


It didn't take Cutter very long to do her business, Dooby I had to "push" out the door!!  I had to *take my time* going down the front steps, nothing but ice!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The funniest thing is watching them go all over the back yard trying to find a place to do their business. All of the snow covered up the scent of where they usually go. Man I'm glad I don't have to depend on my sense of smell for that!!!



She keep looking back, what the heck am I suppose now.  


Keebs said:


> I had to come to work to stay warm............. lost power this morning!
> 
> :



I'll keep yoy warm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She keep looking back, what the heck am I suppose now.
> 
> 
> I'll keep yoy warm.



A few pics I got this morning............... 
needless to say, it was a bit colder trying to get my gate open this morning!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 10, 2011)

We got snowed on.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 10, 2011)

We got about 1.5 inches of sleet and now it has frozen over and is slicker than two eels mating in a bucket of snot.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 10, 2011)

Morning Dribblers 


OutFishHim said:


> Well the Toilet Boozer got canned today (no show/no call).....Overtime, here I come!!!


Didn't all this happen several Drivels ago


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 10, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Dribblers Didn't all this happen several Drivels ago



No man...that was the crack/methhead.  

Ya gotta keep up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Good pics everybody. NO ice here just rain. Its colder now than all night. Never got below 32 at all. At work around 7 and everything is just water. Feels cold enough to snow now but no such luck . One guy came from Fitzgerald and he had ice on his truck but thats all i have seen.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> We got about 1.5 inches of sleet and now it has frozen over and is slicker than two eels mating in a bucket of snot.


 one way of putting it!!



Sterlo58 said:


> No man...that was the crack/methhead.
> 
> Ya gotta keep up.


Yeah, that was the one that said she was taking Sudafed!
The other was the one that hid her hooch in the toilet!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good pics everybody. NO ice here just rain. Its colder now than all night. Never got below 32 at all. At work around 7 and everything is just water. Feels cold enough to snow now but no such luck . One guy came from Fitzgerald and he had ice on his truck but thats all i have seen.


Give me a few, I just went & took pics here at work in Fitzgerald.......
didn't take as long as I though....... 
I have a HUGE Magnolia tree by my office that is just covered in ice!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Give me a few, I just went & took pics here at work in Fitzgerald.......
> didn't take as long as I though.......
> I have a HUGE Magnolia tree by my office that is just covered in ice!


Hi ya Keebster! Wonder what them fat tasty rattlers are doing with all this beautyful ice.
 I hope they stay safe till warm weather. Then i can come back to see you and harvest them an do a fry.
 When i woke an seen this ice, i was worried bout my crop of vipers. May venture to my swamp creek to check on my cottonmouths. Poor froze critters.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Give me a few, I just went & took pics here at work in Fitzgerald.......
> didn't take as long as I though.......
> I have a HUGE Magnolia tree by my office that is just covered in ice!



As close as we are , thats a big diff.  I just walked around outside and its all water. Cold but all water. I guess thats a good thing. 5 miles up the road , altough not a lot, ice.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebster! Wonder what them fat tasty rattlers are doing with all this beautyful ice.
> I hope they stay safe till warm weather. Then i can come back to see you and harvest them an do a fry.
> When i woke an seen this ice, i was worried bout my crop of vipers. May venture to my swamp creek to check on my cottonmouths. Poor froze critters.


I imagine they is freezing their hiney's off!!



mudracing101 said:


> As close as we are , thats a big diff.  I just walked around outside and its all water. Cold but all water. I guess thats a good thing. 5 miles up the road , altough not a lot, ice.


Yep, my niece lives in Rebecca & works in Tifton, she said it was a big difference between the two places!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2011)

What a weather let down.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What a weather let down.



yup.



now we're getting a heavy mist...just what the power lines need.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> yup.
> 
> 
> 
> now we're getting a heavy mist...just what the power lines need.





Ain't nuttin happenin here, what little snow/sleet/ice we got is rapidly melting. . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin happenin here, what little snow/sleet/ice we got is rapidly melting. . .


About the same here, I still see ice in the tree's behind my office but it is steady dripping, but man oh man is it COLD!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I imagine they is freezing their hiney's off!!
> 
> 
> Yep, my niece lives in Rebecca & works in Tifton, she said it was a big difference between the two places!



Went and got lunch , ice on north side of 82 and water on south and thats as close as  a half mile. weird how close the diff between ice and just cold can be.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> About the same here, I still see ice in the tree's behind my office but it is steady dripping, but man oh man is it COLD!!


We are not thawed here yet. But do hope for lots of rain and the temp to drop to 0 or -10 for a week er two. Then we have big fun.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Went and got lunch , ice on north side of 82 and water on south and thats as close as  a half mile. weird how close the diff between ice and just cold can be.


It will all pan out.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Went and got lunch , ice on north side of 82 and water on south and thats as close as  a half mile. weird how close the diff between ice and just cold can be.


See why they say "It's not nice to fool with Mother Nature!"



hogtrap44 said:


> We are not thawed here yet. But do hope for lots of rain and the temp to drop to 0 or -10 for a week er two. Then we have big fun.


 You do like living on the edge, doncha HT?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> See why they say "It's not nice to fool with Mother Nature!"
> 
> 
> You do like living on the edge, doncha HT?


 Yep i rekon i do at times. Makes things lively round heah.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin happenin here, what little snow/sleet/ice we got is rapidly melting. . .



its melting here slowly but as the sun goes down its just going to be a sheet of ice. i went out and shoveled the drive way and then the neighborhood stop sign so people dont end up rolling into what little traffic there might be.


we only got a flat steel shovel, not a snow shovel...so it takes for ever


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 10, 2011)

Time for another walk in the snow  

nothing on TV except...

On family Feud just now:
"Name the number one women sport that men like to watch"

Basketball was the number one answer.

Mud wrasselin only got 13 votes outta 100 


wazzup with that?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Time for another walk in the snow
> 
> nothing on TV except...
> 
> ...


What about volleyball??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> its melting here slowly but as the sun goes down its just going to be a sheet of ice. i went out and shoveled the drive way and then the neighborhood stop sign so people dont end up rolling into what little traffic there might be.
> 
> 
> we only got a flat steel shovel, not a snow shovel...so it takes for ever


long extension cord & a blow dryer........................ ssshhh, don't ask how I know that.........


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin everyone. I let the dogs out this morning and when they got to the steps on the deck they looked at me like.."you're kidding right??"
> 
> View attachment 579002



I hate those stairs...



Keebs said:


> I had to come to work to stay warm............. lost power this morning!
> 
> 
> no ice??  It's worse at my house than it is here in Fitzgerald!



Aww Sista!!!  I hate that for you!!!



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning Dribblers Didn't all this happen several Drivels ago



No, we just found her bottle in the toilet a couple weeks ago...


We got a good 5-6 inches of snow.. The weight of the snow collapsed my canopy on the deck.    Bent the metal and tore the canvas.  It's been sleeting all day.  Don't think I'll be going anywhere tomorrow either..


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> long extension cord & a blow dryer........................ ssshhh, don't ask how I know that.........







man everything is coated in ice now, wasnt that way this morning...letric fence is getting heavy and saggin so im sure the power lines are getting heavy too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

Ya`ll stay way in the clear of those powerlines if they hit the ground. Don`t be plunderin` around under em either. 



Slip, you got a year. Be gettin` your gear together.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate those stairs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaang!!  Just hunker down & ride it out!!



slip said:


> man everything is coated in ice now, wasnt that way this morning...letric fence is getting heavy and saggin so im sure the power lines are getting heavy too


 I thought you'd like that!!
Yep, I kept an eye out on the power lines on the ride in this morning and it looks like a fine mist is going on here now..........I got permission from the boss to leave early so I can get home & get the pines off the fence before dark........... it's gonna be freezing in my house!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you'd like that!!
> Yep, I kept an eye out on the power lines on the ride in this morning and it looks like a fine mist is going on here now..........I got permission from the boss to leave early so I can get home & get the pines off the fence before dark........... it's gonna be freezing in my house!!!



Get that chain saw started.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay way in the clear of those powerlines if they hit the ground. Don`t be plunderin` around under em either.
> 
> 
> 
> Slip, you got a year. Be gettin` your gear together.


It was interesting how some lines were iced over more than others but man, you could tell the ones that were sagging had some kind of weight on them!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get that chain saw started.


Yep, doncha wanna come help?!?!?!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stay way in the clear of those powerlines if they hit the ground. Don`t be plunderin` around under em either.
> 
> 
> 
> Slip, you got a year. Be gettin` your gear together.


Yes sir!

lookin foward to it.


Keebs said:


> Daaaaang!!  Just hunker down & ride it out!!
> 
> 
> I thought you'd like that!!
> Yep, I kept an eye out on the power lines on the ride in this morning and it looks like a fine mist is going on here now..........I got permission from the boss to leave early so I can get home & get the pines off the fence before dark........... it's gonna be freezing in my house!!!



go slow as heck, i've been watching cars just blaze thru the 4-way here...no stopping to them...must be ice in some places even though it looks like only slush.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, doncha wanna come help?!?!?!



Sure do


----------



## Shug (Jan 10, 2011)

7" of snow here, I got the flu can't go out in it. The cable is out, hope they get it going before the game tonight. This just sucks.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> lookin foward to it.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, remember, I used to drive a school bus, some habits don't EVER go away!  And yes, I'm one of the "idiots" that doesn't hesitate to put my flashers on when the going is slow & rough!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure do






Shug said:


> 7" of snow here, I got the flu can't go out in it. The cable is out, hope they get it going before the game tonight. This just sucks.


At least ya got internet!!  Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't feel my ears...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't feel my ears...



Use your hands


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Use your hands


 
Jackleg


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

After years of makin` the paper durin` our Rondyvoo, my son has taken over the reins. And doin` very well at it. Yesterdays nespaper.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg



What?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't feel my ears...


you sure it's your ears???



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Use your hands





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg





Nicodemus said:


> After years of makin` the paper durin` our Rondyvoo, my son has taken over the reins. And doin` very well at it. Yesterdays nespaper.


WTG Klem!  But I saw where the grouch made the T.V. news!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> No man...that was the crack/methhead.
> 
> Ya gotta keep up.





Keebs said:


> Yeah, that was the one that said she was taking Sudafed!
> The other was the one that hid her hooch in the toilet!


It takes too much energy to keep up 


StriperAddict said:


> Time for another walk in the snow
> 
> nothing on TV except...
> 
> ...


They was asking the wrong people... you know, people who don't post in the campfire 



Nicodemus said:


> After years of makin` the paper durin` our Rondyvoo, my son has taken over the reins. And doin` very well at it. Yesterdays nespaper.


Excellent picture Nic! Really bad place to stand to take the picture though


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sure it's your ears???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep. That little tv reporter was definately not as comfortable shootin` Gabriel, as Tomboy Boots is. I had to convince her it weren`t gonna hurt her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> It takes too much energy to keep up
> They was asking the wrong people... you know, people who don't post in the campfire
> 
> Excellent picture Nic! Really bad place to stand to take the picture though






The newspaper reporter took that picture. I know better than to stand behind a throwin` block. especially when that boy is throwin`. That hawk sounds like helicopter when it goes by. He can sling one.


----------



## Buck (Jan 10, 2011)

Got up, fixed a little breakfast, slid down a few hills with the kids.  Took me a 2 hour nap, then spun my wheels to the beer store (on purpose )  Fresh new can of dip.  I'm pretty well settled in now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Buck said:


> Got up, fixed a little breakfast, slid down a few hills with the kids. Took me a 2 hour nap, then spun my wheels to the beer store (on purpose ) Fresh new can of dip. I'm pretty well settled in now...


 
I see you listen to the wife and the Dr. about as well as I do huh??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Buck said:


> Got up, fixed a little breakfast, slid down a few hills with the kids.  Took me a 2 hour nap, then spun my wheels to the beer store (on purpose )  Fresh new can of dip.  I'm pretty well settled in now...


----------



## Buck (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see you listen to the wife and the Dr. about as well as I do huh??



She gave up on me long ago.  The Doc...well, he's another story...


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2011)

There seems to be more old drunks than old doctors!


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Excellent picture Nic! Really bad place to stand to take the picture though



i thought the same thing!






i've never seen 4-wheelers out number cars on the main road before today...


----------



## Buck (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> There seems to be more old grumps than old doctors!



I hear ya!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg



_Jackwagon!_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> _Jackwagon!_


 
Nuh uhhh,,,,,,I'm a knuckledragger....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh,,,,,,I'm a knucklewindowlikkendragger....


fixed it for ya, you're welcome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya, you're welcome!


 
Don't make me call 60Grit..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make me call 60Grit..


Why is he feeling lonely today??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nuh uhhh,,,,,,I'm a knuckletimewastindragger....


 Better???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Why is he feeling lonely today??


 
That dirty martini last night woke him up..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That dirty martini last night woke him up..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> There seems to be more old drunks than old doctors!



Thats a fine observation Dave, but dont let anybody know ya is doin that kinda research in the campfire. Mite skew the numbers a touch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Thats a fine observation Dave, but dont let anybody know ya is doin that kinda research in the campfire. Mite skew the numbers a touch


 
I've had a couple of old drunk doctors in my life time...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

I just cut down an iced pine tree to get ESPN to come in clear on the tv  

The lesson today is: Dont get between a rednek and his sports


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

shelled a five gallon bucket of pecans this afternoon.  At least semi-productive.   Just tried espn and no satellite.  Had to get the ladder and knock ice off the dish on the roof.  Priorities as tonight is the fb game.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shelled a five gallon bucket of pecans this afternoon.  At least semi-productive.   Just tried espn and no satellite.  Had to get the ladder and knock ice off the dish on the roof.  Priorities as tonight is the fb game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> shelled a five gallon bucket of pecans this afternoon. At least semi-productive. Just tried espn and no satellite. Had to get the ladder and knock ice off the dish on the roof. Priorities as tonight is the fb game.


 
You obviously didn't see my advice about the PAM cooking spray huh??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You obviously didn't see my advice about the PAM cooking spray huh??



They do not have pam,  will crisco work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You obviously didn't see my advice about the PAM cooking spray huh??



The dish is at a tilted angle so frying in it would be hard.  

Actually my smart aleck son has on several occasions when losing the signal due to rain has told me to put rainX on it.   And no I missed the Pam idea.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like we dodged a bullet ... still got power, still got cable, unless they accumulate a lot more, still got my trees.  

Soups simmering and cornbread in the oven.  Soon as RB gets back from the stand we'll be ready for some football.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

awesome. the power lines have icicles hanging off of them and its still misting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 10, 2011)

Here you go, folks. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5676996#post5676996


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I just cut down an iced pine tree to get ESPN to come in clear on the tv
> 
> The lesson today is: Dont get between a rednek and his sports



Me too! That was before I realized I just needed to knock the snow off the dish!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Me too! That was before I realized I just needed to knock the snow off the dish!



My dish was cleaned, but my path to the clouds was blocked, so I opened the gate to the sky a little larger


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

hewwo? Anybody heah?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> My dish was cleaned, but my path to the clouds was blocked, so I opened the gate to the sky a little larger


 How do ya make the local channels come in?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo? Anybody heah?


lemme check & I'll get back with you.............


Oh





HI!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hewwo? Anybody heah?


 
Fissin to watch the big game. ROLLLL EAGLE....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Present ....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fissin to watch the big game. ROLLLL EAGLE....






Tag-a-long said:


> Present ....


 Hiya Tagsista!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

What up, folks?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Later dribblers. Kick off time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

this is just a randomtest


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

holy cow it worked


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> What up, folks?


Hi Chuckiepoooooo!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later dribblers. Kick off time.


later Spooter!



mudracing101 said:


> this is just a randomtest


YOU HAVE BOXERS??????????????


mudracing101 said:


> holy cow it worked


 good job young grasshoppa!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi Chuckiepoooooo!!
> 
> 
> later Spooter!
> ...



Actually a thong , Why do you ask


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Actually a thong , Why do you ask


~~~groan~~~ You have NO IDEA.................... Now, deep breath, is that or is that NOT a boxer dog in that there picture?!??!
Take note, I am asking nicely & containing myself here, hurry up, is it, is it, is it?? Huh? well???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes maam that is tiger and bubba , boxers


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi Chuckiepoooooo!!
> 
> 
> later Spooter!
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Actually a thong , Why do you ask





Keebs said:


> ~~~groan~~~ You have NO IDEA.................... Now, deep breath, is that or is that NOT a boxer dog in that there picture?!??!
> Take note, I am asking nicely & containing myself here, hurry up, is it, is it, is it?? Huh? well???


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi Chuckiepoooooo!!



Hiya Keebies!

My what big eyes you have!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yes maam that is tiger and bubba , boxers


Well fiddle........... ya don't have a female, huh?  I sooooo want another boxer!!!!!!!!!!  Don't want nor care 'bout the papers, I love the breed..........
They're pretty!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

slip said:


>


 


chuckb7718 said:


> Hiya Keebies!
> 
> My what big eyes you have!


 ya think??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Keebs!  I take it ya'll got power back.  Is that little covering of ice enough to get DDD off of your stawkin' list? or are ya holding out for the real thang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Keebs!  I take it ya'll got power back.  Is that little covering of ice enough to get DDD off of your stawkin' list? or are ya holding out for the real thang?


Yep, got it back around 11:00ish so I was told.............. I dunno, I was really hoping for snow but I really like stawking Rutt the most and I think he's missin me, donchathink??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, got it back around 11:00ish so I was told.............. I dunno, I was really hoping for snow but I really like stawking Rutt the most and I think he's missin me, donchathink??



He might be just a little jealous!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well fiddle........... ya don't have a female, huh?  I sooooo want another boxer!!!!!!!!!!  Don't want nor care 'bout the papers, I love the breed..........
> They're pretty!!



Sorry , both males and have been fixed. One is AKC and one unfortunately cant read.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

forum seems to be back up to speed now. I sure hate those "database errors".


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya think??



Yesum...I does.



Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Keebs!  I take it ya'll got power back.  Is that little covering of ice enough to get DDD off of your stawkin' list? or are ya holding out for the real thang?



Howdy Miss Wanda....umm Eileen....I mean Miss Elaine!
Hope you and Matt...I mean Mike.....uhh.....Mitch...yeah him...been good!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yesum...I does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CHIP!!!  How ya been dude? Good to see ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Tag-babe and Chuck-bro!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> He might be just a little jealous!


Aaaawwwwww



mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , both males and have been fixed. One is AKC and one unfortunately cant read.


dadnabitfrickinfizzle!!  We may still need to talk...............



rhbama3 said:


> forum seems to be back up to speed now. I sure hate those "database errors".


That's when we jump to FB!



chuckb7718 said:


> Yesum...I does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Careful Chuck, ya don't wanna git 'Laine riled up now!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Tag-babe and Chuck-bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwwwww
> 
> 
> dadnabitfrickinfizzle!!  We may still need to talk...............
> ...



FB is for more advanced internet pro's. My hunt and peck keyboard style isnt good enough there. 
arrrggghhhh!!!!! Bubbette is needing help in the study. BBL!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## crackerdave (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well fiddle........... ya don't have a female, huh?  I sooooo want another boxer!!!!!!!!!!  Don't want nor care 'bout the papers, I love the breed..........
> They're pretty!!



Wish I'da known - I know a lady who had a grown female boxer she wanted to give away,because it wasn't getting along with her other female dog that had just had puppies.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> CHIP!!!  How ya been dude? Good to see ya!



Been good. Hope you and that longhair hubby been as well!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Tag-babe and Chuck-bro!



Evening there Robert!



Keebs said:


> Careful Chuck, ya don't wanna git 'Laine riled up now!



Who....me???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

one more doggie pic and i quit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> FB is for more advanced internet pro's. My hunt and peck keyboard style isnt good enough there.
> arrrggghhhh!!!!! Bubbette is needing help in the study. BBL!


You Can Do IT!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


>






crackerdave said:


> Wish I'da known - I know a lady who had a grown female boxer she wanted to give away,because it wasn't getting along with her other female dog that had just had puppies.


I couldn't take a grown one, I'll have to have a puppy in order to raise it with all my other critters........... ya know that whole "can't teach an old dog new tricks" kinda thing.......... btdt, it works better starting off little!  But keep your ears open!!!



chuckb7718 said:


> Been good. Hope you and that longhair hubby been as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pppfffttt, yeah, YOU!!
ok, baked lemon pepper chicken, green beans & herbed 'taters is calling my name!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 10, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Wish I'da known - I know a lady who had a grown female boxer she wanted to give away,because it wasn't getting along with her other female dog that had just had puppies.



Always a day late and a dollar short. Wished i would of bred one with the female.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pppfffttt, yeah, YOU!!
> ok, baked lemon pepper chicken, green beans & herbed 'taters is calling my name!!



That chicken sure sounds good!

Gonna be tacos here tonight....but I do like me some tacos!
Bought 6 oughtta do it!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> That chicken sure sounds good!
> 
> Gonna be tacos here tonight....but I do like me some tacos!
> Bought 6 oughtta do it!



Tacos sound pretty tasty.  We had vegetable soup and cornbread.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Tacos sound pretty tasty.  We had vegetable soup and cornbread.



That sounds pretty doggone good, too!

Please tell Mitch I said hello!

I's gonna go eat me some tacos!

Night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Been good. Hope you and that longhair hubby been as well!






chuckb7718 said:


> That sounds pretty doggone good, too!
> 
> Please tell Mitch I said hello!


I heard ya!!.............Howdy Chuck!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 10, 2011)

I have lost my laptop to the ball game due to spotty reception 

Least it were for a good cause


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 10, 2011)

drivel


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

Branchminnow said:


> drivel



Happy drivel Greg


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Branchminnow said:


> drivel



you will be assimilated....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

Branchminnow said:


> drivel


it's *Drivel*, sir!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Happy drivel Greg





rhbama3 said:


> you will be assimilated....


ok, I think ya'll got it covered, I'm outta here!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> more pics


Now you're just plain being mean to me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

,


----------



## mattech (Jan 10, 2011)

I am now convinced the hog dog forum is by far the worst in the grammar area. I just read a post were our was spelled ower. That is a new one on me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you will be assimilated....






Keebs said:


> it's *Drivel*, sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G'night Darlin!!...........Wait a minute!!........You ain't changed your sig line yet??



mattech said:


> I am now convinced the hog dog forum is by far the worst in the grammar area. I just read a post were our was spelled ower. That is a new one on me.


I would have to agree with you there!!.............I know my grammar, and punctuation is not always the best, But sheesh!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.....


Absolutely!!........And Our power is still on!!

Hey Snowy!!

How's things going with WC's job search??.......Hated to hear that news!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

Kit Kat's and Dirty Martini's are actually a good combination,,,,,,,,,,,Who knew??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kit Kat's and Dirty Martini's are actually a good combination,,,,,,,,,,,Who knew??


I wouldn't have ever thought to put those together!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kit Kat's and Dirty Martini's are actually a good combination,,,,,,,,,,,Who knew??



Cheering for Auburn play will make you do strange things.
I feel dirty just watching this game....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cheering for Auburn play will make you do strange things.
> I feel dirty just watching this game....


I think I will save this quote for future reference!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cheering for Auburn play will make you do strange things.
> I feel dirty just watching this game....



 That's a goodun Robert!

How y'all doing in here tonight? 

Hey Mitch, Hey Hugh....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I wouldn't have ever thought to put those together!!


 
I don't think rational thinking comes into play when drinking strong dirty martini's. You would be amazed of what the ratio of backspacing to correct letters is when trying to make a post, PUI, and it come out grammatically correct.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Absolutely!!........And Our power is still on!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> How's things going with WC's job search??.......Hated to hear that news!!


Same here 

Hey Mitch 

Two apps in Friday, unemployment filed for, other stuff filed once some paperwork is in order. Hopefully somethin turns up, well, it WILL turn up, just unsure exactly what it'll be   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kit Kat's and Dirty Martini's are actually a good combination,,,,,,,,,,,Who knew??


 Not exactly a match made in heaven  but I guess it'll suffice! 

Hi SpitBro 


rhbama3 said:


> Cheering for Auburn play will make you do strange things.
> I feel dirty just watching this game....


Hey Wingman 

spongebath?  


DeltaHalo said:


> That's a goodun Robert!
> 
> How y'all doing in here tonight?
> 
> Hey Mitch, Hey Hugh....



Hey there Sean... hows things up yonder? Yall snowed in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> That's a goodun Robert!
> 
> How y'all doing in here tonight?
> 
> Hey Mitch, Hey Hugh....


Hey Sean!!........Looks like Ya'll got a good bit of the frozen stuff!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Guys!
Just quittiing the furniture moving for the night. I dont know if it's a cold or flu but i'm coming down with something. I'll sure be glad when we are DONE with this house renovation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> Hey Mitch
> 
> ...



Yes, please!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey Snowy!!Sorry to hear about that little kid.

Yeah we got it pretty good. About 6 or so inches that now has about 3/8" of hard ice on top of it. You couldn't sneak up on anybody, that's for sure.

No work again tomorrow, maybe Wednesday....or not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi SpitBro


 
Hey Sis. I sure do miss you...


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2011)

soild ice hurts nekkid feets!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

It has been dead, the game must be over.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think rational thinking comes into play when drinking strong dirty martini's. You would be amazed of what the ratio of backspacing to correct letters is when trying to make a post, PUI, and it come out grammatically correct.


 I do a lot of Back spacing!!.......Sober or not!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> Two apps in Friday, unemployment filed for, other stuff filed once some paperwork is in order. Hopefully somethin turns up, well, it WILL turn up, just unsure exactly what it'll be


Hope something comes along soon!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Cheering for Auburn play will make you do strange things.
> I feel dirty just watching this game....



I couldn't bring myself to keep watching.  Switched to sitcom reruns instead!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder what the ratio of absorbancy is for an olive in a martini. I put four in there and I swear it's like a double martini by the time you eat the olives. But then, I fix em straight up, not cut with water, so I think I'm makin doubles to begin with.

Crap, I just used the last of my dip..SNOWWWYYYYY.... I need some Grizzly!!!!

That sounded bad didn't it. Double Dirty Martini's, Kit Kat's and Grizzly Longcut Wintergreen.

I be a high falutin redneck...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Guys!
> Just quittiing the furniture moving for the night. I dont know if it's a cold or flu but i'm coming down with something. I'll sure be glad when we are DONE with this house renovation.


Hope you ain't coming down with the crud!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder what the ratio of absorbancy is for an olive in a martini. I put four in there and I swear it's like a double martini by the time you eat the olives. But then, I fix em straight up, not cut with water, so I think I'm makin doubles to begin with.
> 
> Crap, I just used the last of my dip..SNOWWWYYYYY.... I need some Grizzly!!!!
> 
> ...


I've got some long cut straight!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jan 10, 2011)

Hugh, I got a couple extra cans...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got some long cut straight!!


  Nasty,,,,,,,,,,,,,YUCK!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Its a beautiful day in the neighborhood.....



Sorry about the baby.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nasty,,,,,,,,,,,,,YUCK!!!!


Oh well............The way I see it Beggars can't be choosers!!........Let me know when you lower your standards!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Oh well............The way I see it Beggars can't be choosers!!........Let me know when you lower your standards!!


 
I tried it once. Operative word being once.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

nite RUTT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!


 
Night John boy.

I'm turnin in too. SEC 5 in a row. Heck yeah!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Nite MC  

ROLL TIDE


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, please!


Comin right up! 


DeltaHalo said:


> Hey Snowy!!Sorry to hear about that little kid.
> 
> Yeah we got it pretty good. About 6 or so inches that now has about 3/8" of hard ice on top of it. You couldn't sneak up on anybody, that's for sure.
> 
> No work again tomorrow, maybe Wednesday....or not


Thanks... got one healthy kid still, so thats a plus 

Yup, makes it rather crunchy goin out in the snow... no sneaky for Snowy! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Sis. I sure do miss you.


I miss you too Bro  I gotta can wif yer name on it 



slip said:


> soild ice hurts nekkid feets!


shoes?  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope something comes along soon!!


Thanks! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder what the ratio of absorbancy is for an olive in a martini. I put four in there and I swear it's like a double martini by the time you eat the olives. But then, I fix em straight up, not cut with water, so I think I'm makin doubles to begin with.
> 
> Crap, I just used the last of my dip..SNOWWWYYYYY.... I need some Grizzly!!!!
> 
> ...


  you got the fancy shmancy drankin goin on 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry about the baby.


Hey AJ  Thanks  poor lil guy I felt awful about it, but he had a good couple days, at least. 

I gotta get some pics of the doeling. She's so cute! Ian named her Blizzard  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!


Night Mitch 



Hankus said:


> nite RUTT


Night Hankus! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night John boy.
> 
> I'm turnin in too. SEC 5 in a row. Heck yeah!!!


Night SpitBro


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night John boy.
> 
> I'm turnin in too. SEC 5 in a row. Heck yeah!!!



I will miss you most of all scarecrow!!


Can not wait to see them Snowy.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm out


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Good night guys,  I be up a bit,


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> shoes?



is for whimps



nite errybudy. i is sleepy after saving the day


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

slip said:


> is for whimps
> 
> 
> 
> nite errybudy. i is sleepy after saving the day



Night Slip.  Shoes are for wimps.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Slip.  Shoes are for wimps.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

They are going to have to drag me into work when they open the shop back up....

My schedule is all screwed up now.....mainly bc of that 5:00 nap I took...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> They are going to have to drag me into work when they open the shop back up....
> 
> My schedule is all screwed up now.....mainly bc of that 5:00 nap I took...



Hey Heather. 
Those afternoon naps really mess with you.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sho is quiet in here. Guess I will go try to sleep.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

morning folks...Time to get back to the grind that is work.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Same here
> 
> Hey Mitch
> 
> ...



Name the time and place.


Morning jm  







still have a little bit of drizzle falling here this morning.  How goes it?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, I had the worst nightmare last night! I dreamed that I woke up and there was no more snow or ice on the roads.  It had just all melted overnight and i had to actually go to work. 

Good morning peeps!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Name the time and place.
> 
> 
> Morning jm
> ...



I made it to work,but it looks like I am the only one in the office,guess I will take a nap after locking the door



BBQBOSS said:


> Man, I had the worst nightmare last night! I dreamed that I woke up and there was no more snow or ice on the roads.  It had just all melted overnight and i had to actually go to work.
> 
> Good morning peeps!



The roads over here are passable,but you guys got it a lot worse then we did...Hopefully they won't get it cleaned up until Wed. Afternoon


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I made it to work,but it looks like I am the only one in the office,guess I will take a nap after locking the door
> 
> 
> 
> The roads over here are passable,but you guys got it a lot worse then we did...Hopefully they won't get it cleaned up until Wed. Afternoon



I just went outside and it's melting slowly, but the temp is 30.  Be interesting to see what happens today since its supposed to get down in the teens tonight.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I just went outside and it's melting slowly, but the temp is 30.  Be interesting to see what happens today since its supposed to get down in the teens tonight.



I found most of the turn lanes and overpasses to be the worst parts down here....But it will clear up a lot today,the black ice should be fun tomorrow.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man, I had the worst nightmare last night! I dreamed that I woke up and there was no more snow or ice on the roads.  It had just all melted overnight and i had to actually go to work.
> 
> Good morning peeps!



    



Just keep telling yourself. IT WAS JUST A BAD DREAM.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning.



Morning, Mud!
off to da Big House.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

Well on the county road I live on you could count all the tire tracks from yesterday.  Probably 8 in each direction.  There is freezing rain falling again this morning and it is not expected to get much above freezing today.   This will be a mess for a while.  I got out on the four wheeler yesterday and it was slick.  Wife thinks she wants to try and get to town to go to the gym today.   LOL go out and shovel the drive if you want exercise.   Of course she did not move either pair of the winter snow boots when we moved back to GA for NE 18 months ago.   I just shook my head yesterday and she did realized why I am the packrat in the family.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

morning! What a ride to work this morning!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Mud!
> off to da Big House.



Morning take it slow and easy....



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well on the county road I live on you could count all the tire tracks from yesterday.  Probably 8 in each direction.  There is freezing rain falling again this morning and it is not expected to get much above freezing today.   This will be a mess for a while.  I got out on the four wheeler yesterday and it was slick.  Wife thinks she wants to try and get to town to go to the gym today.   LOL go out and shovel the drive if you want exercise.   Of course she did not move either pair of the winter snow boots when we moved back to GA for NE 18 months ago.   I just shook my head yesterday and she did realized why I am the packrat in the family.



Mine looks at the boots and says " I ain't going out in that mess,it's your job" I wonder what I can get in trade for her



deerehauler said:


> morning! What a ride to work this morning!



At least ya made it....


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning take it slow and easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am here but my whole crew of mechanics called in! I think it will be a slow day anyhow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning take it slow and easy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you get anything good in trade keep the name of the dealer  (read gullible) I might need the number.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well on the county road I live on you could count all the tire tracks from yesterday.  Probably 8 in each direction.  There is freezing rain falling again this morning and it is not expected to get much above freezing today.   This will be a mess for a while.  I got out on the four wheeler yesterday and it was slick.  Wife thinks she wants to try and get to town to go to the gym today.   LOL go out and shovel the drive if you want exercise.   Of course she did not move either pair of the winter snow boots when we moved back to GA for NE 18 months ago.   I just shook my head yesterday and she did realized why I am the packrat in the family.




I got my exercise last night after i pegged a drunk guy in the back of the head with a snowball the size of a softball. 

Poor guy had to limp home up two huge hills.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I am here but my whole crew of mechanics called in! I think it will be a slow day anyhow!



start the coffee pot



gobbleinwoods said:


> If you get anything good in trade keep the name of the dealer  (read gullible) I might need the number.



The only trades will be for used/broken fishing gear.....I figure if what I got to trade is old and broke


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> start the coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> The only trades will be for used/broken fishing gear.....I figure if what I got to trade is old and broke



Gonna be nice I got the whole pot to myself and a quite shop!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Gonna be nice I got the whole pot to myself and a quite shop!



Oh YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> start the coffee pot
> 
> 
> 
> The only trades will be for used/broken fishing gear.....I figure if what I got to trade is old and broke



I take it she doesn't frequent the gon.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Mornin' Folks.............. ice still melting, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings with the Artic Blast!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' Folks.............. ice still melting, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings with the Artic Blast!



Morning Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Keebs


Morning thongman!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Morning thongman!


 
Just had to ruin a good cup of coffee didn't ya!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

somehow Mud and thongman just . . .  oh never mind.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to ruin a good cup of coffee didn't ya!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> somehow Mud and thongman just . . .  oh never mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

OK, I'm ready for spring and warm sunshine now...


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I take it she doesn't frequent the gon.



Nope...Even if she did she would forget her password



Keebs said:


> Mornin' Folks.............. ice still melting, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings with the Artic Blast!



Morning


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Morning thongman!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to ruin a good cup of coffee didn't ya!!!



Can you say new computer screen


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, I'm ready for spring and warm sunshine now...






jmfauver said:


> Nope...Even if she did she would forget her password
> 
> 
> 
> Morning


 I thought you were taking a nap?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Can you say new computer screen


I dunno, let me see................


New computer screen



Yep, I can say it....................


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were taking a nap?!?!



Someone finally showed up...They said I was snoring too loud


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, let me see................
> 
> 
> New computer screen
> ...



you bad this morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Someone finally showed up...They said I was snoring too loud


forgot your cpap, huh? 



jmfauver said:


> you bad this morning


 Me? Bad? Naaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> forgot your cpap, huh?
> 
> 
> Me? Bad? Naaaaaaaaaaaaa



Kinda hard to bring that thing into the office,yes you being bad


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

Morning dribblers! The roads are looking good, and we is headed back today. Question is, what are they gonna be like tomorrow?


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning dribblers! The roads are looking good, and we is headed back today. Question is, what are they gonna be like tomorrow?



morning......the answer is ICE


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

Had to go pick a stranded engineer up over the airport and bring him back over the hanger. wow rds look worse when its light out


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Kinda hard to bring that thing into the office,yes you being bad






Capt Quirk said:


> Morning dribblers! The roads are looking good, and we is headed back today. Question is, what are they gonna be like tomorrow?


Frozen...........



deerehauler said:


> Had to go pick a stranded engineer up over the airport and bring him back over the hanger. wow rds look worse when its light out


Yeah, kinda hard to be scared of what ya can't see...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, kinda hard to be scared of what ya can't see...........


 
Where have I heard that before???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where have I heard that before???


Uuuuuhhhh, I dunno.........................


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 11, 2011)

Yesterday it was all "happy, happy, happy!!!"  ... a walk in the fresh fallen snow and singing "the weather outside if frightful, but the fire is so delightful" 


Today,

the apartment is getting smaller


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Frozen...........
> 
> 
> Yeah, kinda hard to be scared of what ya can't see...........



what shocked me is little old pike county got there roads cleared faster then big bad Atlanta. I went and rd 4wheeler around my place yesterday couldnt see the rds thru all the ice and snow now this morning they are clear and wet. and tempature was 27 when I left


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Yesterday
> 
> "the weather outside if frightful, but the fire is so delightful"​
> 
> ...


 
There buddy, fixed it all for you...


----------



## Buck (Jan 11, 2011)

WellStar has called in a State of Emergency for Staff with 4wd vehicles to go and gather Clinical Personnel and bring them to work.

If ya'll don't hear back from me before sundown you know I'm off in a ditch somewhere...


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 11, 2011)

Buck said:


> WellStar has called in a State of Emergency for Staff with 4wd vehicles to go and gather Clinical Personnel and bring them to work.
> 
> If ya'll don't hear back from me before sundown you know I'm off in a ditch somewhere...



Well if they are making you drive your own vehicle and do that hen if you wreck it least you will get it replaced. 

Just be careful cause a vehicle can be replace but you or someone else can not


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> what shocked me is little old pike county got there roads cleared faster then big bad Atlanta. I went and rd 4wheeler around my place yesterday couldnt see the rds thru all the ice and snow now this morning they are clear and wet. and tempature was 27 when I left


I can see "smaller" places getting their own done before the bigger places.......... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> There buddy, fixed it all for you...


OMS's MC, kitkats & dirty Marty's should be on your list every night!!



Buck said:


> WellStar has called in a State of Emergency for Staff with 4wd vehicles to go and gather Clinical Personnel and bring them to work.
> 
> If ya'll don't hear back from me before sundown you know I'm off in a ditch somewhere...


 Be CAREFUL!!!!!!!!!!!



deerehauler said:


> Well if they are making you drive your own vehicle and do that hen if you wreck it least you will get it replaced.
> 
> _*Just be careful cause a vehicle can be replace but you or someone else can not*_


Exactly!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OMS's MC, kitkats & dirty Marty's should be on your list every night!!


 

I'm out of Kit Kats, I'm out of Grizzly and I only have enough Vodka and Vermuth for two more marty's. The wife is stuck at the hospital fixin to work an extra shift tonight cause the roads are too bad to get out of there, and the other idjit rn's didn't bother tryin to get their yesterday, so i'm thinkin a reconnoiteur assignment is in order to gather intel on alternate routes for her to come home tomorrow. And if I just happen to go by a place that sells kit kats n grizzly then all the better..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out of Kit Kats, I'm out of Grizzly and I only have enough Vodka and Vermuth for two more marty's. The wife is stuck at the hospital fixin to work an extra shift tonight cause the roads are too bad to get out of there, and the other idjit rn's didn't bother tryin to get their yesterday, so i'm thinkin a reconnoiteur assignment is in order to gather intel on alternate routes for her to come home tomorrow. And if I just happen to go by a place that sells kit kats n grizzly then all the better..


 I'd think up there they'd sell that stuff at all the corner stores!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd think up there they'd sell that stuff at all the corner stores!



right up by the lottery tickets and cash register.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> right up by the lottery tickets and cash register.


jusss like down here!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Oops, slept late  

Still all white n purty up here  

Cows finally found the hay we put out Sunday  This small herd aint exactly the brightest


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oops, slept late
> 
> Still all white n purty up here
> 
> Cows finally found the hay we put out Sunday  This small herd aint exactly the brightest


Hiya SisterSnowyMama!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


HI!!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 11, 2011)

Mornin Quack! Y'all melting away down there?????? 
I'm heading to Walmart. Done run out of milk and bread for my milk sandwiches.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm out of Kit Kats, I'm out of Grizzly and I only have enough Vodka and Vermuth for two more marty's.




I figured you would have filled the bathtub up with that when you saw this storm coming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I figured you would have filled the bathtub up with that when you saw this storm coming.


 
Next time I will. Thanks for another great idea!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Next time I will. Thanks for another great idea!!!



My pleasure.

Now excuse me while I run to the bathroom and get myself another rum-runner.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Mornin Quack! Y'all melting away down there??????
> I'm heading to Walmart. Done run out of milk and bread for my milk sandwiches.



Slowly starting to melt!!  Wife, dog and I rode around yesterday and saw a huge elk standing by the fence at the deer farm 2 miles from the house!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


Hey Quackers  


Keebs said:


> Hiya SisterSnowyMama!
> 
> 
> HI!!!


Hey KeebsSista  



Crooked Stick said:


> Mornin Quack! Y'all melting away down there??????
> I'm heading to Walmart. Done run out of milk and bread for my milk sandwiches.


Careful CS! Them roads is kinda slick! 

We went to Walmart yesterday afternoon and got some fixins we'd forgot.. well, Walmart wasn't open  but Ingles sure was  Found me a new dish to bring to the gatherins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> Now excuse me while I run to the bathroom and get myself another rum-runner.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slowly starting to melt!!  Wife, dog and I rode around yesterday and saw a huge elk standing by the fence at the deer farm 2 miles from the house!!



My multi-quoter's still broke,and I have no smilies,but I just couldn't let this one go by.

Quackster - What wuz an _elk_ doin' hangin' around a deer farm??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> My multi-quoter's still broke,and I have no smilies,but I just couldn't let this one go by.
> 
> Quackster - What wuz an _elk_ doin' hangin' around a deer farm??????


 

He's an opportunist,,,,,,,,,,just like Quack...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

I am going insane in this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I am going insane in this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Which is the only defining difference from you being out of the house...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which is the only defining difference from you being out of the house...



I know!!!!!


OMG!!!!!!!!!!  It's snowing again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I know!!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!! It's snowing again!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

If you would watch my comments and maps in the weather thread you would have known in advance that was about to happen..


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Would that be an "I _tole_ you so?"


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you would watch my comments and maps in the weather thread you would have known in advance that was about to happen..



I just logged on!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> My multi-quoter's still broke,and I have no smilies,but I just couldn't let this one go by.
> 
> Quackster - What wuz an _elk_ doin' hangin' around a deer farm??????





It's also a "high fence" operation.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you would watch my comments and maps in the weather thread you would have known in advance that was about to happen..



And a *Good* Weather Boy would have texted me with the warning!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you would watch my comments and maps in the weather thread you would have known in advance that was about to happen..



We do watch and read,  but all the pretty colors


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's also a "high fence" operation.



OK- I get it.So,this alleged elk was on the inside of said fence? If not,I guess he'd be fair game,since we don't got an elk season!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> And a *Good* Weather Boy would have texted me with the warning!


 I'll let DDD know you are dissappointed in him..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's also a "high fence" operation.


 You must be stone cold sober. You are only crabby when you are sober.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll let DDD know you are dissappointed in him..


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I am going insane in this house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ME TOO! So I had the bright idea to try and go to work.    285 is a nightmare still.  

-Going 35mph or less on the interstate while tractor trailers fly by at 55+ is not fun.  

-Having a tractor trailer jack knife in front of you is less fun.  

-Having the jack leg in the mustang behind you rearend you as you slow down b/c he was following too close, and in turn put you in a slide towards said tractor trailer is just down right scary.  

I manged to stop in time and promptly turned around and went back home.  1.5 hours to go a total of 10 miles all for no reason other than to get a dented rear bumper! 

But I did get out of the apartment for a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ME TOO! So I had the bright idea to try and go to work.  285 is a nightmare still.
> 
> -Going 35mph or less on the interstate while tractor trailers fly by at 55+ is not fun.
> 
> ...


 
You always have been the adventurous sort. I think you should change your screen name to Indiana Jones,,,,,,,,or just Indy for short..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ME TOO! So I had the bright idea to try and go to work.    285 is a nightmare still.
> 
> -Going 35mph or less on the interstate while tractor trailers fly by at 55+ is not fun.
> 
> ...



Oh no Jamie!!!! 

I went out on the deck and slipped.....that was enough excitement for me!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You always have been the adventurous sort. I think you should change your screen name to Indiana Jones,,,,,,,,or just Indy for short..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you would watch my comments and maps in the weather thread you would have known in advance that was about to happen..



You need avatar too.  one to make Pbradley  proud.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ME TOO! So I had the bright idea to try and go to work.    285 is a nightmare still.
> 
> -Going 35mph or less on the interstate while tractor trailers fly by at 55+ is not fun.
> 
> ...


 Just walk around outside barefooted next time!



OutFishHim said:


> Oh no Jamie!!!!
> 
> I went out on the deck and slipped.....that was enough excitement for me!


 YOU don't need to be doing none of that either!!
Sheesh, I try to get a "little" work done & ya'll just run off & leave me to catch up................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You need avatar too.  one to make Pbradley  proud.





WOW!!  She could take my temperature anytime!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You always have been the adventurous sort. I think you should change your screen name to Indiana Jones,,,,,,,,or just Indy for short..





OutFishHim said:


> Oh no Jamie!!!!
> 
> I went out on the deck and slipped.....that was enough excitement for me!



Work was open.  A few of the others made it in.  I figgered i'd make an attempt so they didn't take away a vacation day from me. 



Keebs said:


> Just walk around outside barefooted next time!



Who said i had shoes on?


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

its snowing....again.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

slip said:


> its snowing....again.


 lucky thang!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Afternoon Folks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks


 Hi!

How was wifey's first day at work???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

Had to make an "emergency" trip this morning. What would have been an hour and twenty minute round trip took 3 hours. 

Almost had a power company truck  plow into my rear end. 
Would not advise anybody in the Jackson County area to drive if you don't have to.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Had to make an "emergency" trip this morning. What would have been an hour and twenty minute round trip took 3 hours.
> 
> Almost had a power company truck  plow into my rear end.
> Would not advise anybody in the Jackson County area to drive if you don't have to.


 Which booze did ya run out of?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

I see Melissa stawking down there!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> ME TOO! So I had the bright idea to try and go to work.    285 is a nightmare still.
> 
> -Going 35mph or less on the interstate while tractor trailers fly by at 55+ is not fun.
> 
> ...


testing out that 9 lives theory?  


Locked myself out for a bit  Guess thats what I Get for swapping out puters and erasing all my stored passwords


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Which booze did ya run out of?



You busted me.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I see Melissa stawking down there!!



Hey man....leave her alone she is following me around and your gunna scare her off.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> testing out that 9 lives theory?
> 
> 
> Locked myself out for a bit  Guess thats what I Get for swapping out puters and erasing all my stored passwords



Howdy Snowmamma. How are things on the farm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You busted me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man....leave her alone she is following me around and your gunna scare her off.





She's got on her cheekun mask . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> testing out that 9 lives theory?
> 
> 
> Locked myself out for a bit  Guess thats what I Get for swapping out puters and erasing all my stored passwords


pppssstt, old school secret......... legal pad, sock drawer.........ssshhhhhh 



Sterlo58 said:


> You busted me.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!
> 
> How was wifey's first day at work???


She seems to like it alot, maybe the new will not wear off. Its olny part time but should turn into full time.At least then all her money will not have to go to daycare.



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's got on her cheekun mask . . .


So do I.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

She's gone . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> She seems to like it alot, maybe the new will not wear off. Its olny part time but should turn into full time.At least then all her money will not have to go to daycare.



 Good Deal!!  Yeah, DC will eat that check up real quick!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Snowmamma. How are things on the farm.


Hey Neil 

Great so far!!! Cows aren't too happy, well, neither are the goats or chickens for that matter  But, they're all doin fine  We're all enjoying the warm house  


Keebs said:


> pppssstt, old school secret......... legal pad, sock drawer.........ssshhhhhh


I know, I know  I'm glad this CPU still had em all stored, or Ida been seriously SOL 


We got a suprise a lil bit ago.... One of these is not like the other..... 
its BLUE!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!!  Yeah, DC will eat that check up real quick!!



It a good thing she's not the best with math and I'm not gona tell her how much she is making a day after its all said and done.Every little bit will help with the plans that we have. That and she has sat at the house long enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> It a good thing she not the best with math and I'm not gona tell her how much she is making a day after its all said and done.Ever little bit will help with the plans that we have. That and she has sat at the house long enough.





Good for Karen!!  I know she'll do a good job!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good for Karen!!  I know she'll do a good job!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil
> 
> Great so far!!! Cows aren't too happy, well, neither are the goats or chickens for that matter  But, they're all doin fine  We're all enjoying the warm house
> 
> ...


 Ya'll got a "Big Mama" layer too!!!  I have one egg that I have saved, I swear, is not much bigger than the end of my thumb and then we have some *Mega* eggs like that one!!  Sometimes they'll be double-yolk!



dougefresh said:


> It a good thing she's not the best with math and I'm not gona tell her how much she is making a day after its all said and done.Every little bit will help with the plans that we have. That and she has sat at the house long enough.


 But she's done a GREAT job *sitting at the house*, you, much less "most" menfolk couldn't handle that job!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll got a "Big Mama" layer too!!!  I have one egg that I have saved, I swear, is not much bigger than the end of my thumb and then we have some *Mega* eggs like that one!!  Sometimes they'll be double-yolk!
> 
> 
> But she's done a GREAT job *sitting at the house*, you, much less "most" menfolk couldn't handle that job!!



Never say Never...Cause I would sure give it a try


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Never say Never...Cause I would sure give it a try


Notice I said "most", not all, most............. 
And Douge knows I  him & his bunch to pieces!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

"Sittin' at th' house" ain't all it's cracked up to be. Glad I gotchall to keep me grinnin'!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll got a "Big Mama" layer too!!!  I have one egg that I have saved, I swear, is not much bigger than the end of my thumb and then we have some *Mega* eggs like that one!!  Sometimes they'll be double-yolk!
> 
> 
> But she's done a GREAT job *sitting at the house*, you, much less "most" menfolk couldn't handle that job!!


Yup, I got all sizes from tiny to HUGE  All I cay think is, OUCH!


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But she's done a GREAT job *sitting at the house*, you, much less "most" menfolk couldn't handle that job!!


easy with the I would give anything to become a hermit with my two boys.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Notice I said "most", not all, most.............
> And Douge knows I  him & his bunch to pieces!


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

its funny how many people are throwing up their yankee card with this storm ... " i was born and raised in -some yankee state- so i know how to handle it, unlike these other people"

but it ends up being some country boy with a big truck that pulls them out of the ditch later...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well going to work wasn't the best move for me...I walked in and they told me to grab a worksheet and get started...hotel room awaits me and all the OT I want while I'm stuck here.   Got news for them...I'm not gonna be stuck here...doing my 8 hours and leaving for home!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> "Sittin' at th' house" ain't all it's cracked up to be. Glad I gotchall to keep me grinnin'!


 Did it a couple times now myself, NOT self imposed, a year at the time......... nope, not fun!



SnowHunter said:


> Yup, I got all sizes from tiny to HUGE  All I cay think is, OUCH!






dougefresh said:


> easy with the I would give anything to become a hermit with my two boys.


Just you & the boys???  



boneboy96 said:


> Well going to work wasn't the best move for me...I walked in and they told me to grab a worksheet and get started...hotel room awaits me and all the OT I want while I'm stuck here.   Got news for them...I'm not gonna be stuck here...doing my 8 hours and leaving for home!


 You brought your snow shoes, didn't you?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 11, 2011)

Heading home from a short work day before this mess ices up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well going to work wasn't the best move for me...I walked in and they told me to grab a worksheet and get started...hotel room awaits me and all the OT I want while I'm stuck here. Got news for them...I'm not gonna be stuck here...doing my 8 hours and leaving for home!


 
Yankees...!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Wetback!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did it a couple times now myself, NOT self imposed, a year at the time......... nope, not fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously...how did you know I have a pair of snowshoes?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Wetback!!


 
I am now. You can work up a good sweat shovelling snow off of a driveway...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok, warning, adorable cuteness ahead 

Ian named her Blizzard


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok, warning, adorable cuteness ahead
> 
> Ian named her Snowy
> 
> ...



Dang...that's a cute little kid!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

I love it when these kind of threads come along, usually after deer season every year. ***My brother is meaner than your brother and can beat him up. My brother knows Take Your Dough***

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5680885&posted=1#post5680885


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when these kind of threads come along, usually after deer season every year. ***My brother is meaner than your brother and can beat him up. My brother knows Take Your Dough***
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5680885&posted=1#post5680885



idiots


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Well well well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when these kind of threads come along, usually after deer season every year. ***My brother is meaner than your brother and can beat him up. My brother knows Take Your Dough***
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5680885&posted=1#post5680885



I'll see your three popcorns and raise you one.  

See sign post argue with sign post is that what I learned from that thread?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2011)

9 hours yesterday and 10 hours today. Sick with a cold, and computer is slow as molasses with this air card thingy Bubbette hooked up. Gonna take some good drugs, find something to eat, and go to bed. See ya'll later.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when these kind of threads come along, usually after deer season every year. ***My brother is meaner than your brother and can beat him up. My brother knows Take Your Dough***
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5680885&posted=1#post5680885



i gotta teach my dogs tae-kwon-do so i can be safe on my nightly walks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well well well


Evenin Hankus 


gobbleinwoods said:


> I'll see your three popcorns and raise you one.
> 
> See sign post argue with sign post is that what I learned from that thread?


 


rhbama3 said:


> 9 hours yesterday and 10 hours today. Sick with a cold, and computer is slow as molasses with this air card thingy Bubbette hooked up. Gonna take some good drugs, find something to eat, and go to bed. See ya'll later.


Hope you feel better Wingman


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

evening Snowhunny


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

slip said:


> i gotta teach my dogs tae-kwon-do so i can be safe on my nightly walks.


 
I think you'd have better luck teaching him Tae Fi Do.....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

slip said:


> i gotta teach my dogs tae-kwon-do so i can be safe on my nightly walks.



Teachin them dawgs a ferin language won't help none


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Hankus
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better Wingman



Howdy miz snowy


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

s


l


o


w


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

k

i

d

s


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

a


t


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 11, 2011)

p


l


a


y


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

You think the idjit parents would keep their slow kids out of the street...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks boneboy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 11, 2011)

If the kids are slow they better be smart.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If the kids are slow they better be smart.




Or truck-proof.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If the kids are slow they better be smart.



and not make a bad decision


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> and not make a bad decision



Or have an over-sensitive, carjackin', martial artist uncle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

I got Grizzly!!! I got Grizzly!!!




1


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Or have an over-sensitive, carjackin', martial artist uncle.



You been readin more than the drivel   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got Grizzly!!! I got Grizzly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yall need to visit the official WAR thread and sign up.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You been readin more than the drivel



It's my "job".  I have to.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> It's my "job".  I have to.



braggart


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall need to visit the official WAR thread and sign up.


 
Why?



HandgunHTR said:


> It's my "job". I have to.


 
You need a raise..


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> It's my "job".  I have to.



what ever you get paid, its not enough.


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a raise..





slip said:


> what ever you get paid, its not enough.



aw man, you beat me to it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a raise..





slip said:


> what ever you get paid, its not enough.



suckin up doesnt give yall a free pass


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

slip said:


> aw man, you beat me to it.


 


Hankus said:


> suckin up doesnt give yall a free pass


 
I just want a hall pass..

BTW, I overheard elfiii sayin the other day that all mods (well most of em) will be getting a hefty raise after the first quarter. Something to the tune of a decimal point increase...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> You need a raise..


Overtime hours


slip said:


> what ever you get paid, its not enough.





Hankus said:


> suckin up doesnt give yall a free pass


Sure it does.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just want a hall pass..
> 
> BTW, I overheard elfiii sayin the other day that all mods (well most of em) will be getting a hefty raise after the first quarter. Something to the tune of a decimal point increase...



Sweet


----------



## slip (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> suckin up doesnt give yall a free pass



it doesnt hurt to try...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sure it does.



Exzacatly what would this tripod pass cover


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Exzacatly what would this tripod pass cover


 
All the cases of capri sun you can buy for him..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All the cases of capri sun you can buy for him..



I didnt know that there was a pass for that, I thought that was an honor bestowed to the biggest idjit of the week


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I didnt know that there was a pass for that, I thought that was an honor bestowed to the biggest idjit of the week


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



That mean I'm buyin again this week


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love it when these kind of threads come along, usually after deer season every year. ***My brother is meaner than your brother and can beat him up. My brother knows Take Your Dough***
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5680885&posted=1#post5680885



Hmmm........I wonder if this is what .243 bumped the subtle hints thread for??



"Hey y'all....

If your post appears to be edited, and you didn't get a PM...that would be a subtle hint.

If your post vanished and you didn't get a PM...that would be a subtle hint. 

Just sayin'.  

Y'all keep having fun"


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm........I wonder if this is what .243 bumped the subtle hints thread for??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must have "subtle hinted" my keys, I ain't seen them all day.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I didnt know that there was a pass for that, I thought that was an honor bestowed to the biggest idjit of the week





threeleggedpigmy said:


>





Hankus said:


> That mean I'm buyin again this week




Probably.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Probably.



some posts are being deleted and mine are being quoted for posterity


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> He must have "subtle hinted" my keys, I ain't seen them all day.



How did you tye that without keys


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

_*hankus!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*hankus!!!!!!!!!!!!*_



yes'm


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> some posts are being deleted and mine are being quoted for posterity




That's what happens when you talk out of your posterior.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> How did you tye that without keys



Looks like he got your "P"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yes'm


 HI!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hmmm........I wonder if this is what .243 bumped the subtle hints thread for??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like my edited version better..



Capt Quirk said:


> He must have "subtle hinted" my keys, I ain't seen them all day.


 
You need the clapper beeper for your keys..



HandgunHTR said:


> That's what happens when you talk out of your posterior.


 
DOH!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Looks like he got your "P"



 Well sonofasonofasailor I rekon he did 



Keebs said:


> HI!



Hey lady


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

It can't be good if ya'll done got the gate keepers in here with ya'll............ who's guilty this time??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well sonofasonofasailor I rekon he did
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lady


You having trouble with that fanger again?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DOH!!!



Pretty much nailed me on that one


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It can't be good if ya'll done got the gate keepers in here with ya'll............ who's guilty this time??



me me me me me me me meeeeeeeeeeee  



Keebs said:


> You having trouble with that fanger again?!?!



yes


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> me me me me me me me meeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> yes


 Don't surprise me one bit! (on either account!)

Hey shuggums, I saw you got your grizzly, how bout your dirty marty's?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't surprise me one bit! (on either account!)



I know


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Looks like he got your "P"





Hankus said:


> Well sonofasonofasailor I rekon he did





Keebs said:


> You having trouble with that fanger again?!?!





Hankus said:


> yes



Yeah, you gotta watch that "P" finger.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> Yeah, you gotta watch that "P" finger.



If I had watched it closer I wouldnt have misfired it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HI!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like my edited version better..


He did go back, and take a line out of his original post..........Delete all other posts besides Nick's, and lock it!!



Hankus said:


> Pretty much nailed me on that one


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> If I had watched it closer I wouldnt have misfired it



I hate a misfiring P-fanger.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 11, 2011)

I am going to bed.

Ya'll watch your fangers and try to stay warm (and no Miguel, marties aren't a good solution).


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 Like you didn already know  



HandgunHTR said:


> I hate a misfiring P-fanger.



Its dangerful thats sure   I mite need to get it examined for function


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 Heeeyyy, you notice anything.............. uuummm, different?


Oh, before I forget and before I get threatened again, ya'll don't forget to sign up for WARIV!!!!! Happy now, Muddy???


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I am going to bed.
> 
> Ya'll watch your fangers and try to stay warm (and no Miguel, marties aren't a good solution).



taker easy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm outta here too, breaking records, showered, supper & bed all before 10:00  the world is coming to an end!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm outta here too, breaking records, showered, supper & bed all before 10:00  the world is coming to an end!!



nite keebs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy, you notice anything.............. uuummm, different?
> 
> 
> Oh, before I forget and before I get threatened again, ya'll don't forget to sign up for WARIV!!!!! Happy now, Muddy???


What you think I was  about!!.......Night Darlin!!



BTW I noticed much earlier today!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I hate a misfiring P-fanger.


 
Wives across the world have been complaining about this one since the toilet was invented...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595659

They had me with the title, and some of the posts are AWESOME


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> I am going to bed.
> 
> Ya'll watch your fangers and try to stay warm (and no Miguel, marties aren't a good solution).


I know Bigox will be watchin them double coon fangers!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595659
> 
> They had me with the title, and some of the posts are AWESOME


 
Ol' GSP is runnin head on towards an infraction isn't he...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know Bigox will be watchin them double coon fangers!!



And ninjas.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' GSP is runnin head on towards an infraction isn't he...



You see that too?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' GSP is runnin head on towards an infraction isn't he...



Only if that were in the campfire


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595659
> 
> They had me with the title, and some of the posts are AWESOME


And some of those posts may soon get subtle hints!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And some of those posts may soon get subtle hints!!



Mebbe they live til the other dribblers get to see them


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe they live til the other dribblers get to see them


Subtle hints have already been issued!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Subtle hints have already been issued!!



They shouldnt sleep so much then should they  

Should have quoted them fer posterity


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 11, 2011)

I can not wait to go back to work.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> I can not wait to go back to work.......



Bonjour lapin de neige



Cabin fever is about to be cured.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> They shouldnt sleep so much then should they
> 
> Should have quoted them fer posterity


Naw.......You would have just got one of them subtle hints too!!



OutFishHim said:


> I can not wait to go back to work.......


Cabin fever??.........I went in today!!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw.......You would have just got one of them subtle hints too!!



Most of my hints happen with the rest of the thread  


Nite yall


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Most of my hints happen with the rest of the thread
> 
> 
> Nite yall



Night Hankus,  I got about ten minutes left in me.

Rutt, there is no one I recognize for a birthday thread tomorrow,


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Hankus,  I got about ten minutes left in me.
> 
> Rutt, there is no one I recognize for a birthday thread tomorrow,




Good night folks!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

brrrrr!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 12, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> brrrrr!



It ain't that cold....tomorrow will be worse


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 12, 2011)

Cajun drive-by!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Good Morning!! It got a little cool last night had to wear a light jacket to go to work!


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Good Morning!! It got a little cool last night had to wear a light jacket to go to work!



That jacket just keeps the flu bug away


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> That jacket just keeps the flu bug away



and I dont want any of that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

OUUUUUCCCHHHH My aching baaaackkkk..


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OUUUUUCCCHHHH My aching baaaackkkk..



that there is why I dont miss shoveling snow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> that there is why I dont miss shoveling snow


 
When I win the Lottory and move to Colorado it's gonna be heated driveway for me. No more of that crap......especially with a regular old flathead shovel. Gotta find me two things next week. A saucer or tobbogan for the kid, and a snow shovel. I practice Murphy's Law, and if I buy those two things it'll guarantee we won't have snow for at lease another 5 or 6 years


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 12, 2011)

Mornin Folks

Sure hope nuffin tears up outside today.Well shall I say nuffin that has wires going to it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I win the Lottory and move to Colorado it's gonna be heated driveway for me. No more of that crap......especially with a regular old flathead shovel. Gotta find me two things next week. A saucer or tobbogan for  Me, and a snow shovel for the kids. I practice Murphy's Law, and if I buy those two things it'll guarantee we won't have snow for at lease another 5 or 6 years



fixed it for ya


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When I win the Lottory and move to Colorado it's gonna be heated driveway for me. No more of that crap......especially with a regular old flathead shovel. Gotta find me two things next week. A saucer or tobbogan for the kid, and a snow shovel. I practice Murphy's Law, and if I buy those two things it'll guarantee we won't have snow for at lease another 5 or 6 years



Hurry up and buy that stuff then



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Sure hope nuffin tears up outside today.Well shall I say nuffin that has wires going to it.



Morning there Douge!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gotta find me two things next week. A saucer or tobbogan for the kid, and a snow shovel.



As far as the snow shovel, good luck.  And if you do find one, you will end up paying a premium.

Do what I did.  Go to Tractor Supply or a feed store, and buy a grain shovel.  They work great as snow shovels.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> BTW I noticed much earlier today!!


  



HandgunHTR said:


> As far as the snow shovel, good luck.  And if you do find one, you will end up paying a premium.
> 
> Do what I did.  Go to Tractor Supply or a feed store, and buy a grain shovel.  They work great as snow shovels.


 but can ya lift it once it's full?

GOOOOOOOOOOD MORNIN' Drivelers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

HandgunHTR said:


> As far as the snow shovel, good luck. And if you do find one, you will end up paying a premium.
> 
> Do what I did. Go to Tractor Supply or a feed store, and buy a grain shovel. They work great as snow shovels.


 
Tried yesterday, but they were out.



Keebs said:


> but can ya lift it once it's full?


 
Yeah, I wondered that too..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2011)

it's mighty crunchy out there.  Was fun driving 15 miles on Holcombe Bridge/Jimmy Carter this morning.  I almost bought my office building a new front door/wall.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just wait till it melts. No shovel needed.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tried yesterday, but they were out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wondered that too..






BBQBOSS said:


> it's mighty crunchy out there.  Was fun driving 15 miles on Holcombe Bridge/Jimmy Carter this morning.  I almost bought my office building a new front door/wall.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

WAR IV............... don't forget your input...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Morning all the suns out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAR IV............... don't forget your input...................


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAR IV............... don't forget your input...................



Morning Keebs!!

I put my input in!! I would have made it the original weekend or the weekend after but I had that weekend already set up for our shoot since back in october of 2010


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Been around and elsewhere this AM.

When I opened the door about 4 all I heard was the wind in the trees.   

I sure missed out on a good flat tailed mammal thread last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all the suns out


Weren't it purty??? 



deerehauler said:


> Morning Keebs!!
> 
> I put my input in!! I would have made it the original weekend or the weekend after but I had that weekend already set up for our shoot since back in october of 2010


I saw that and Tomi is gonna miss it as well..............



gobbleinwoods said:


> Been around and elsewhere this AM.


Find anything of interest??


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

This happened last your for dog as well


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure missed out on a good flat tailed mammal thread last night.



I really gotta start PMing the best ones   

Howdy crew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Weren't it purty???
> 
> 
> I saw that and Tomi is gonna miss it as well..............
> ...



Nope.   Still no paper delivery out in the country side.  Wonder if the USPS will deliver today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I really gotta start PMing the best ones
> 
> Howdy crew



That would be thoughtful.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I really gotta start PMing the best ones
> 
> Howdy crew



Howdy !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAR IV............... don't forget your input...................


 
You haven't looked recently have you???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

Mornin!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin!



Well Good mornin to you sunshine


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Well Good mornin to you sunshine



Hey DJ!  How's the dayshift treating you?


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey DJ!  How's the dayshift treating you?



Not to bad I get to finally talk to a bunch of folks I never did on nights but I am not likeing the alarm clock rude awakenin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Not to bad I get to finally talk to a bunch of folks I never did on nights but I am not likeing the alarm clock rude awakenin


 Alarm clocks are for mamby pamby jackwaggon sissy's....


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alarm clocks are for mamby pamby jackwaggon sissy's....



I was forced to be a jackwagon this year
Oh the pain of mamby pamby land is killin me! I sure hope he gets tired of midnights before next year!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I really gotta start PMing the best ones
> 
> Howdy crew


 Hiya!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope.   Still no paper delivery out in the country side.  Wonder if the USPS will deliver today.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't looked recently have you???


 just doing as I was asked........ 



OutFishHim said:


> Mornin!


Well hello snowbunnysista!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Alarm clocks are for mamby pamby jackwaggon sissy's....


 Not Everyone has that *internaloldmanclock* like you have!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> I was forced to be a jackwagon this year
> Oh the pain of mamby pamby land is killin me! I sure hope he gets tired of midnights before next year!


 
What's his name, I'll fix it for you


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been around and elsewhere this AM.
> 
> When I opened the door about 4 all I heard was the wind in the trees.
> 
> I sure missed out on a good flat tailed mammal thread last night.



Not another "Shooting a Beaver" thread,I hope.I wonder what th' final tally of banded folks was on th'
last one?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Mornin' Dave. How's life treating you today?


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 12, 2011)

GOT DRIVEL ????


Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> GOT DRIVEL ????
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it.


 
Wrong thread jackwagon...


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Dave. How's life treating you today?



Top o' th' mornin' to you,Hugh.  Finer than frawg hairs split four ways! How's thangs witchoo?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Top o' th' mornin' to you,Hugh. Finer than frawg hairs split four ways! How's thangs witchoo?


 
Tired of lookin at snow without being able to hit a slope and ski on it...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> GOT DRIVEL ????
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist it.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong thread jackwagon...


I thought it was _"JackLEG"_ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired of lookin at snow without being able to hit a slope and ski on it...


Your back steps looks like a good starting point!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> This happened last your for dog as well



What was that, a quote of Hankus? 

Mornin Dribblers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was _"JackLEG"_
> 
> 
> Your back steps looks like a good starting point!


 
Not anymore. I shovelled them too. Figured it would be cheaper than a vet bill.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2011)

If I could find a place where there weren't any trees in my way,I might try snowboardin'. Used ta be purty good on a skateboard - 'course that was back when skateboards were made outta a 2x4 and a roller skate.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What was that, a quote of Hankus?
> 
> Mornin Dribblers!



Mawnin, okra-breath!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not anymore. I shovelled them too. Figured it would be cheaper than a vet bill.


 You're a good Daddy!



crackerdave said:


> If I could find a place where there weren't any trees in my way,I might try snowboardin'. Used ta be purty good on a skateboard - 'course that was back when skateboards were made outta a 2x4 and a roller skate.


 VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> If I could find a place where there weren't any trees in my way,I might try snowboardin'. Used ta be purty good on a skateboard - 'course that was back when skateboards were made outta a 2x4 and a roller skate.


 
That was my first one too. Later on when they came out with the high tech wheel trucks I built a custom downhill speed board out of a 3ft. long board of white oak. It even had a kick tail on it. 

Describing this entire process was completely lost on my kid though...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

Got all ready for work only to get a phone call telling me to wait, that they may have made a mistake in opening the salons today...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Got all ready for work only to get a phone call telling me to wait, that they may have made a mistake in opening the salons today...



Ya think??!?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> Got all ready for work only to get a phone call telling me to wait, that they may have made a mistake in opening the salons today...


 
It's a shame that yankee's have to learn the hard way. Oh wait,,,,,,you're a


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.


Hey Kim.   Get a look at those 2 bikes?   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a shame that yankee's have to learn the hard way. Oh wait,,,,,,you're a


Yankee doodle dandy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.


Hiya Kim!



OutFishHim said:


> Got all ready for work only to get a phone call telling me to wait, that they may have made a mistake in opening the salons today...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

Heya Kim!



BBQBOSS said:


> Ya think??!?!?!



At least they figured it out while I was still at home..



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a shame that yankee's have to learn the hard way. Oh wait,,,,,,you're a



I'm not the decision maker for the company..  The rich dude who sits at home and doesn't have to get out and drive in this is....



boneboy96 said:


> Hey all!



Hey Boner!



Keebs said:


> Hiya Kim!



Hey Sis!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

*Y'all want to hear something funny?????????*

Here is part of an interview I did yesterday-

Him-What is the pay like?

Me- You get paid on how hard you work.

Him-What does that mean????????

Me- It means if you sit at home all week you won't get paid.

Him-You mean I have to get up and work to get paid?

Me- Thank you for your time. 

Can you imagine that?????? Having to work to get paid!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Here is part of an interview I did yesterday-
> 
> Him-What is the pay like?
> 
> ...



Sounds like he wants the boss' job...


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sounds like he wants the boss' job...



The funny thing is he emailed me this morning and told me he needs a job where he gets paid no matter what! 

And yes, being the boss has it's privilege's.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

What kind of job in Milledgeville?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> What kind of job in Milledgeville?



Insurance sales. It ain't for everybody but it is good to some. As long as you run the group!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Here is part of an interview I did yesterday-
> 
> Him-What is the pay like?
> 
> ...





Crooked Stick said:


> The funny thing is he emailed me this morning and told me he needs a job where he gets paid no matter what!
> 
> And yes, being the boss has it's privilege's.



Sounds like he wants a department head job with the government


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

My Dad did life and health for decades. You are right, it ain't for a lot of folks.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> My Dad did life and health for decades. You are right, it ain't for a lot of folks.



You are right Keebs, it ain't for everyone. I don't think this guy could even hold a gov't job.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like he wants a department head job with the government




but can he lean against a shovel?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> but can he hold a shovel?



Even I wasn't going to go there. I saw the road crew in front of my house last year and needless to say those shovel handles were not going to hit the ground!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 12, 2011)

Crooked Stick said:


> Even I wasn't going to go there. I saw the road crew in front of my house last year and needless to say those shovel handles were not going to hit the ground!



Arn't shovel handles was just sumthin a road crew used to lean on?


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jan 12, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Arn't shovel handles was just sumthin a road crew used to lean on?



Not all of them. Some of those boys were working their tails off but there were 6-7 that just stood in my yard and did not move!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> but can he lean against a shovel?






MoonPie said:


> Arn't shovel handles was just sumthin a road crew used to lean on?


LUNAR PASTRY!!!  Hey, you snowed in too?!?!?



Crooked Stick said:


> Not all of them. Some of those boys were working their tails off but there were 6-7 that just stood in my yard and did not move!


I know a few like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Quick post, dont go outside , wind has picked up , its cold!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick post, dont go outside , wind has picked up , its cold!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah it is !!!

Got cabin fever and went out for a while. BBBBRRRRRR.


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2011)

does this crap ever melt?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick post, dont go outside , wind has picked up , its cold!!!!!!!!!!!



Well DUH HUH!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LUNAR PASTRY!!!  Hey, you snowed in too?!?!?



Just got the shivers caused by the 'see no deers' syndrom!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Quick post, dont go outside , wind has picked up , its cold!!!!!!!!!!!


Duh - put your coat back on!



slip said:


> does this crap ever melt?


 not until it gets above the freezing mark............ 



MoonPie said:


> Just got the shivers caused by the 'see no deers' syndrom!


 I have the SAME 'fliction!


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 12, 2011)

slip said:


> does this crap ever melt?



It did once before  .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Duh - put your coat back on!
> 
> 
> not until it gets above the freezing mark............
> ...



Words of wisdom from Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Words of wisdom from Keebs.


 I know, I'm *full* of it, ain't I??


----------



## MoonPie (Jan 12, 2011)

Fella (new to deer hunting)on another thread wants to tips on how to "for sure" get a deer on public land. A, sure wish I know the answer to this one... and thought I did up till this season!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> It did once before  .


 Melt??? It's snowing again....


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> not until it gets above the freezing mark............



it did for a few hours yesterday, ice was falling off of power lines and bashing people in the head.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

slip said:


> it did for a few hours yesterday, ice was falling off of power lines and bashing people in the head.


All the ice was gone when I got home yesterday too........... now it's just down right *C*O*L*D*


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> All the ice was gone when I got home yesterday too........... now it's just down right *C*O*L*D*



Time for bonfire!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Time for bonfire!


 shoot, anytime's a good time for a bon fire!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Back from the driving and driveling experience.   Back roads aren't too bad until you get to the shaded places, then they are slick.  The in town retail lots are a solid sheet of ice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shoot, anytime's a good time for a bon fire!!



Thats what i had said


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lots of talk in the hunting section about lazy hunters, well as cold as its got i wander if sitting in the truck over the food plot qualifies. My ladder stand is not covered but the drivers seat of my truck is. Sure hope mr.deer walks out before dark and ill drive to where he lays and load em up. talk about lazy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i had said


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

Did you go to work and it is slow?

Do you have a child who is bored with no school?

This a drivel entertainment tool, well at least for a minute or two.

http://www.oddcast.com/home/demos/tts/tts_example.php?sitepal


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Being sick sucks. I'm good for about 4 hours and then i just crash. Got a desk to put together and then ONE more room of furniture to move if i can just keep it together. Hope ya'll are doing well and if Bubbette has time she'll get the computer router back up and running. This internet air card is SOOO slow!


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> shoot, anytime's a good time for a bon fire!!



thats the truff...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Being sick sucks. I'm good for about 4 hours and then i just crash. Got a desk to put together and then ONE more room of furniture to move if i can just keep it together. Hope ya'll are doing well and if Bubbette has time she'll get the computer router back up and running. This internet air card is SOOO slow!


Rest when you can Bubba and get well soon!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

slip said:


> thats the truff...



Someone set a date and place for the bonfire.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you go to work and it is slow?
> 
> Do you have a child who is bored with no school?
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

slip said:


> thats the truff...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Someone set a date and place for the bonfire.


WAR IV


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WAR IV



I was thinking sooner also,  been pinned up at the house.  I am ready for a road trip.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

So glad to be workin today. So glad to be workin today. So glad to be workin today. Mebbe if I say it enough I'll believe it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Someone set a date and place for the bonfire.


Ok Tomorrow night at my house. Bring you're real real real warm cloths...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok Tomorrow night at my house. Bring you're real real real warm cloths...



I am game,  I know you have a fire pit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am game, I know you have a fire pit.


 
Come on!!! I'll not the snow off the grill and we'll cook dead cow and sing kumbayya around the fire..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on!!! I'll not the snow off the grill and we'll cook dead cow and sing kumbayya around the fire..



You going to be watching from the window with the women folk, while I cooking wearing my shorts.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I was thinking sooner also,  been pinned up at the house.  I am ready for a road trip.


 We don't have snow nor ice down this way!



Hankus said:


> So glad to be workin today. So glad to be workin today. So glad to be workin today. Mebbe if I say it enough I'll believe it


good luck with that!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ok Tomorrow night at my house. Bring you're real real real warm _*cloths*_...


 loin or ..................... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on!!! I'll _*not the snow *_off the grill and we'll cook dead cow and sing kumbayya around the fire..


 You northern gawja folks have some strange rituals when it snows!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We don't have snow nor ice down this way!
> 
> 
> good luck with that!
> ...


 
When you're talking to tripod you have to type it so he'll understand it.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> loin or .....................
> 
> You northern gawja folks have some strange rituals when it snows!!



The snow is gettin em


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you're talking to tripod you have to type it so he'll understand it.



Right


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you're talking to tripod you have to type it so he'll understand it.


MmmmHhhmmmm..................... 



Hankus said:


> The snow is gettin em


 I think you're right!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

I choose D.


All of the above.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I choose D.
> 
> 
> All of the above.


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't wait til tomorrow morning, me and several other insane friends, mostly deranged state troopers and going hunting on the islands in the lake.

If ya'll don't hear from me again, I'm the frozen guy in the orange coveralls bobbing around the dam..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Can't wait til tomorrow morning, me and several other insane friends, mostly deranged state troopers and going hunting on the islands in the lake.
> 
> If ya'll don't hear from me again, I'm the frozen guy in the orange coveralls bobbing around the dam..


 It's a TRAP!!!  They still haven't paid you back from the last time you cooked for them!!!!!!!!! Been nice knowin ya, Sir!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's a TRAP!!!  They still haven't paid you back from the last time you cooked for them!!!!!!!!! Been nice knowin ya, Sir!!



DANG !!! I'd done forgot about that too !


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> DANG !!! I'd done forgot about that too !


 See?  Friends don't let friends forget................


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Being sick sucks. I'm good for about 4 hours and then i just crash. Got a desk to put together and then ONE more room of furniture to move if i can just keep it together. Hope ya'll are doing well and if Bubbette has time she'll get the computer router back up and running. This internet air card is SOOO slow!



So your saying the girls at the house got ya sick?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

In case anyone needs anything from the grocery store......don't bother, the shelves are still empty!  No milk, produce (of any kind), meat, eggs, etc.


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> In case anyone needs anything from the grocery store......don't bother, the shelves are still empty!  No milk, produce (of any kind), meat, eggs, etc.



its been that way here since the night before the storm.

plenty of milk and bread, 0 of anything else.


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> In case anyone needs anything from the grocery store......don't bother, the shelves are still empty!  No milk, produce (of any kind), meat, eggs, etc.





slip said:


> its been that way here since the night before the storm.
> 
> plenty of milk and bread, 0 of anything else.



I went today and the shelves were full...Still makes me laugh at all the folks who ran out for Milk,Bread and TP


----------



## dougefresh (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Being sick sucks. I'm good for about 4 hours and then i just crash. Got a desk to put together and then ONE more room of furniture to move if i can just keep it together. Hope ya'll are doing well and if Bubbette has time she'll get the computer router back up and running. This internet air card is SOOO slow!


Sorry to hear you is ill/// gove me your adress/ I've been honing my trappin skills, and I'll send you a get well possum 



OutFishHim said:


> In case anyone needs anything from the grocery store......don't bother, the shelves are still empty!  No milk, produce (of any kind), meat, eggs, etc.


But do they have beer and likker?


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 12, 2011)

What's up drivelers.  Ventured to work today. Late this afternoon, I shoveled off the steps and walkway. Afterwards, I was easing across the parking lot and busted my tail. Twisted my knee, hit my elbow, and banged the back of my head.

Other than that, it sure felt good getting out of the house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2011)

Unscathed......well, as far as driving anyway!


----------



## DEERFU (Jan 12, 2011)

Bored!!!!! Took my 44 y/o behind over to the golf course driving range today to sled with the kids! Got ran off just in time, don't think my knees were gonna take much more of it! Bring on cocktail hour!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2011)

DEERFU39 said:


> Bored!!!!! Took my 44 y/o behind over to the golf course driving range today to sled with the kids! Got ran off just in time, don't think my knees were gonna take much more of it! Bring on cocktail hour!



Next time, have the cocktails before you go...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


> In case anyone needs anything from the grocery store......don't bother, the shelves are still empty!  No milk, produce (of any kind), meat, eggs, etc.



Did get to the grocery store today too and the shelves were pretty much full except for a few items that the vendors stock themselves like cokes.

And yes there was beer and likkor.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time, have the cocktails before you go...







gobbleinwoods said:


> And yes there was beer and likkor.



So they had the essentials


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Unscathed......well, as far as driving anyway!



Hey Chief....glad you made it back.   I checked in on the Mrs yesterday just to make sure all was well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> So they had the essentials



At least he'd feel 30 again....til tomorrow



boneboy96 said:


> Hey Chief....glad you made it back.   I checked in on the Mrs yesterday just to make sure all was well!




Thanks Bob!!!!  We had a few scares and puckers along the way


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> At least he'd feel 30 again....til tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The magic elixirs  

Them puckers is rough


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> The magic elixirs
> 
> Them puckers is rough



Multi's and lengthy's take a toll


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

kindly slow in here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> kindly slow in here


 
Who you callin slow Festus?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who you callin slow Festus?



The drivelers


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 12, 2011)

yummmmm fried oreos


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> The drivelers


 
Oh, whew, glad I'm not one of those winder likkers...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> yummmmm fried oreos



Sounds good. Pass that plate. 

Hey Nic...


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

FRIED WHAT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> yummmmm fried oreos


 
Does eatin them make you lay those things in your avatar?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does eatin them make you lay those things in your avatar?



and if so, how many per hen


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds good. Pass that plate.
> 
> Hey Nic...


Hey Neil  Sorry, ate em all already  



Hankus said:


> FRIED WHAT


Oreos 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, whew, glad I'm not one of those winder likkers...



No, cuz yer tongue stuck to the winder, der... kinda like a flag pole!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does eatin them make you lay those things in your avatar?


Yup, all sorts of different colors!  



Hankus said:


> and if so, how many per hen



a sleeves worth


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No, cuz yer tongue stuck to the winder, der... kinda like a flag pole!



I wanna say it but I aint gonna


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> a sleeves worth



Ya add anythin else to that mixture or jus feeds the birds the strait oreo diet


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya add anythin else to that mixture or jus feeds the birds the strait oreo diet



straight oreos, how else can  I get them chocolate eggs?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> straight oreos, how else can  I get them chocolate eggs?



sorry snowy I was jus askin outta jealousy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> sorry snowy I was jus askin outta jealousy


Hey, I'm thinking at least "one" of *your* girls is starting to lay!!  We got's a small, *medium* , and large tonight!!
Hey Ya'll!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm thinking at least "one" of *your* girls is starting to lay!!  We got's a small, *medium* , and large tonight!!
> Hey Ya'll!!



Hello Keebs


Hello all other Ladies and Gentlemen,  you to Miguel.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm thinking at least "one" of *your* girls is starting to lay!!  We got's a small, *medium* , and large tonight!!



Good cause Im hatchin eggs out of a group thats just a few weeks earlier


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Keebs
> 
> 
> Hello all other Ladies and Gentlemen,  you to Miguel.



what about me


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> what about me



You to Brother Hankus,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Keebs
> 
> 
> Hello all other Ladies and Gentlemen,  you to Miguel.


 Tripod!



Hankus said:


> Good cause Im hatchin eggs out of a group thats just a few weeks earlier


I gotta get a pic for you & Snowy of the different sizes I'm seeing too, finally put "BuffBoy" back in with the girls before something got him, down to one Black Giant so glad we put him up!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You to Brother Hankus,



Well then Howdy tripod  



Keebs said:


> Tripod!
> 
> 
> I gotta get a pic for you & Snowy of the different sizes I'm seeing too, finally put "BuffBoy" back in with the girls before something got him, down to one Black Giant so glad we put him up!



They start a lil small, but in a few weeks they start to grow. By summer they will be full size, a large L or XL. I got some reds that are layin a borderline XL to start


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> yummmmm fried oreos



How many packs did your cook?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy Jacklegged Aussie, Keebs, you too Hankus.

Snowy..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many packs did your cook?



all of em 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jacklegged Aussie, Keebs, you too Hankus.
> 
> Snowy..



You read what she called ya rite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> all of em
> 
> 
> 
> You read what she called ya rite


 
She's seen the flag go up and even saluted it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well then Howdy tripod
> 
> 
> 
> They start a lil small, but in a few weeks they start to grow. By summer they will be full size, a large L or XL. I got some reds that are layin a borderline XL to start


I still love these buffs, I've watched their progression and they stay just so docile!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jacklegged Aussie, Keebs, you too Hankus.
> 
> Snowy..


Uuuummmm, evenin, shuggums................ 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's seen the flag go up and even saluted it.


I won't EVEN...........................................


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still love these buffs, I've watched their progression and they stay just so docile!
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, evenin, shuggums................
> ...



These reds is pretty laid back too. I may have some of them on overload by the fall. Havent turned loose of any of them yet, and on the first 3 settings I went 3-1 pullets to roos


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> These reds is pretty laid back too. I may have some of them on overload by the fall. Havent turned loose of any of them yet, and on the first 3 settings I went 3-1 pullets to roos


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still love these buffs, I've watched their progression and they stay just so docile!
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, evenin, shuggums................
> ...


 
You like me in my ACU's and you know it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> These reds is pretty laid back too. I may have some of them on overload by the fall. Havent turned loose of any of them yet, and on the first 3 settings I went 3-1 pullets to roos


 
You do realize that "roos" means something totally different to Tripod don't you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> These reds is pretty laid back too. I may have some of them on overload by the fall. Havent turned loose of any of them yet, and on the first 3 settings I went 3-1 pullets to roos



It been a while since I had a Roo steak.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You like me in my ACU's and you know it..


You know me too well................


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that "roos" means something totally different to Tripod don't you?



yes I do 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> It been a while since I had a Roo steak.



Well these really aint steak material


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You like me in my ACU's and you know it..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> Well these really aint steak material



My type of roo is.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> yes I do
> 
> 
> 
> Well these really aint steak material


 

Steakettes??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Good night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2011)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
What are you grinnin at Eskimoette?
My luck obiously ran out today..


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> My type of roo is.



I know 



Keebs said:


>



nite keebs 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Steakettes??



fangers 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> My luck obiously ran out today..



how ya figger


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bring my boomrang to WAR with me.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I bring my boomrang to WAR with me.



You just want to see if I'll bring critters to another gatherin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 12, 2011)

Hankus said:


> sorry snowy I was jus askin outta jealousy


You must have a bunch molting  



Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm thinking at least "one" of *your* girls is starting to lay!!  We got's a small, *medium* , and large tonight!!
> Hey Ya'll!!


Hey Sista  I get all sizes too  from tiny to double yolker  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Keebs
> 
> 
> Hello all other Ladies and Gentlemen,  you to Miguel.


Hey AHJ  


Keebs said:


> Tripod!
> 
> 
> I gotta get a pic for you & Snowy of the different sizes I'm seeing too, finally put "BuffBoy" back in with the girls before something got him, down to one Black Giant so glad we put him up!


Oh yes, PLEASE!!!!! Might have some Delawares for ya, by FPG  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many packs did your cook?


one sleeve two nights ago, one sleeve tonight 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jacklegged Aussie, Keebs, you too Hankus.
> 
> Snowy..


SpitBro  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's seen the flag go up and even saluted it.





Keebs said:


> I still love these buffs, I've watched their progression and they stay just so docile!
> 
> 
> Uuuummmm, evenin, shuggums................
> ...


I'd rival the Dels w/the Buffs  




Hankus said:


> These reds is pretty laid back too. I may have some of them on overload by the fall. Havent turned loose of any of them yet, and on the first 3 settings I went 3-1 pullets to roos



You got some of the real brick shaped dark mahogony RIR's? 

And YOU SUCK on the hatch rate  I can't get anything better then a 1 to 1   Makes for a full freezer though


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



x2


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

morning folks.....Last day of work as I got a Job interview tomorrow....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2011)

A job  

Moanin' jm   Something close or is this a relo job interview?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....Last day of work as I got a Job interview tomorrow....



Whats going on with your job, Mike??


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A job
> 
> Moanin' jm   Something close or is this a relo job interview?





BBQBOSS said:


> Whats going on with your job, Mike??



It a relocation if I get it...I am getting fed up with where I am ,too much Military vs Gov't vs contractor....Time to look and see what I can find and see if I would be happier,if not I stay where I am,guess I am luckier then most right now....


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It a relocation if I get it...I am getting fed up with where I am ,too much Military vs Gov't vs contractor....Time to look and see what I can find and see if I would be happier,if not I stay where I am,guess I am luckier then most right now....



good luck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Mernin'.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> It a relocation if I get it...I am getting fed up with where I am ,too much Military vs Gov't vs contractor....Time to look and see what I can find and see if I would be happier,if not I stay where I am,guess I am luckier then most right now....


 it goes how ya want it!



Hankus said:


> good luck


 Hi............



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....


 How long ya home for this time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> good luck





Keebs said:


> it goes how ya want it!
> 
> :



we shall see what they say...I hate the fact I would have to move,but It might be worth it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it goes how ya want it!
> 
> 
> Hi............
> ...



Til Sunday mornin'....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 13, 2011)

Mornin Jethro, Messican, Hawtkeebabe, Snorin' Mike, Drankus and any other idjits i done missed!


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....







Keebs said:


> Hi............



Well hello there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Miguel Cervantes said:


>



yup


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro, Messican, Hawtkeebabe, Snorin' Mike, Drankus and any other idjits i done missed!



pretty much nailed this idjit  Mornin BOSS


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Til Sunday mornin'....






BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro, Messican, Hawtkeebabe, Snorin' Mike, Drankus and any other idjits i done missed!





Hankus said:


> Well hello there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it as Bbbrrrrrr over your way as it were mine this morning?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro, Messican, Hawtkeebabe, Snorin' Mike, Drankus and any other idjits i done missed!



Mornin Boss....I reckon if ya can't beat'em, join'em 



Hankus said:


> Well hello there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 back at ya Hankus


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 13, 2011)

Mornin, frozen Dribblers


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Was it as Bbbrrrrrr over your way as it were mine this morning?!?!



20ish, only 25 now, thats why I aint feedin up at the moment


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin, frozen Dribblers



still trappin the wilds there Dan'l Quirk


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Boss....I reckon if ya can't beat'em, join'em
> 
> 
> 
> back at ya Hankus



Yep i done been joint'em a longs time ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Mornin'.... Capppy-tan!!! Fixin' to go get frozen here directly. Gotta go clean up the rental (a tad) before I return it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, just in case yall didn't know it... when ice melts, there will be water. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=596669


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin Jethro, Messican, Hawtkeebabe, Snorin' Mike, Drankus and any other idjits i done missed!



I resemble my name


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin, frozen Dribblers


Mornin...........



Hankus said:


> 20ish, only 25 now, thats why I aint feedin up at the moment


I had to break ice in the troughs before I left this morning...........



Hankus said:


> still trappin the wilds there Dan'l Quirk


 Dan'l Quirk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a balmy 20 here now. I took a peaceful,,,,,,well actually crunchy walk through the snow in the woods about half hour ago and took a pic or two. It feels great outside!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey, just in case yall didn't know it... when ice melts, there will be water.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=596669



I saw that news flash but didn't want to spread the alarm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a balmy 20 here now. I took a peaceful,,,,,,well actually crunchy walk through the snow in the woods about half hour ago and took a pic or two. It feels great outside!!!!
> 
> View attachment 579805


  you have woods up there?!?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I had to break ice in the troughs before I left this morning...........
> 
> 
> Dan'l Quirk



all my waterers are frozen 

Rekon he got bewildered and caint find his way back to the drivel 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a balmy 20 here now. I took a peaceful,,,,,,well actually crunchy walk through the snow in the woods about half hour ago and took a pic or two. It feels great outside!!!!



we bout out of the snow and ice bidness here


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Good Morning Peeps.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw that news flash but didn't want to spread the alarm.



Did you think people already knew


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Did you think people already knew



No they are idjits and have always wondered where the water in the cooler came from.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I saw that news flash but didn't want to spread the alarm.



Yeah.... don't want the City of Atlanta to run out and buy Jet dryers to melt it and flood us 



Hankus said:


> all my waterers are frozen
> 
> Rekon he got bewildered and caint find his way back to the drivel
> 
> ...



what??.....he go to the SF??? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Peeps.








Hankus said:


> Did you think people already knew


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Peeps.



mornin tripod 



gobbleinwoods said:


> No they are idjits and have always wondered where the water in the cooler came from.



I know  Where does the cooler water come from   Buncha stupids


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning Peeps.


 Bon jour.............



gobbleinwoods said:


> No they are idjits and have always wondered where the water in the cooler came from.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you have woods up there?!?


 
Yup..I even laid down in the snow in those woods for this one.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup..I even laid down in the snow in those woods for this one.
> 
> View attachment 579812



 Where's da snow angels??


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's da snow angels??



You know if he wallered in the snow he wouldnt be able walk back to the house


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You know if he wallered in the snow he wouldnt be able walk back to the house



Normally if i'm wallerin in tha snow, its because I couldn't walk to begin with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2011)

Bbl


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Normally if i'm wallerin in tha snow, its because I couldn't walk to begin with.



I know what ya mean


----------



## Hankus (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bbl



get to cleanin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 13, 2011)

Bonjour Keebs

Whats up Jamie?




Who starting the next one so I do not get fired?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> You know if he wallered in the snow he wouldnt be able walk back to the house


 careful there bigboy, that be my shuggums you pickin on!!



jsullivan03 said:


>


Ooooooo Ningeee Sulli!!!!!!!!!!!



jsullivan03 said:


> Normally if i'm wallerin in tha snow, its because I couldn't walk to begin with.





Jeff C. said:


> Bbl


----------



## pbradley (Jan 13, 2011)

Hurry up y'all - here comes 1,000! Time's a-wastin'.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bonjour Keebs
> 
> Whats up Jamie?
> 
> ...


Looked like one done started, they just put the wrong smiley by it though.............. The Snowed Under Driveler??  Stiperaddict maybe?? hold on........... 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=596688


----------

